# Was tun wenn...



## Cancery (15. Oktober 2007)

Nabend ^^

Ihr kennt dieses Problem wahrscheinlich auch. Ihr habt euch mit der tollen Gruppen-Such-Funktion eine Gruppe zusammen gekratzt, habt euch grade alle vor der Inni euerer Wahl versammelt...und schon beim Weg vom Sammelstein zum Instanzeingang merkt ihr "Irgendwas läuft hier doch nicht richig?!"
Und nach fünf Minuten in der Instanz seid ihr euch dann sicher: Ihr habt eine von diesen...diesen...wie sagt man...eine von diesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Gruppen erwischt. Also eine wirklich üble. Wo der Pala mit der Robe Arugals rum läuft weil die so schöne Werte hat, Der Hexer "weiss" das der Leerwandler als zweit-Tank in innis unabdingbar ist und der Hunter nur mit Nahkampfwaffen angreift weil "Die Mobs doch eh immer auf einen zu kommen."

Wenn ihr also in einer von diesen Gruppen seid, zum Scheitern verdammt, an der ersten Mob-Gruppe whipend, wie kommt ihr dann aus dieser Situation heraus?

Ich für meinen Teil bringe es nie übers Herz der Gruppe zu sagen das ich mit einer Horde blinder Murlocs an meiner Seite besser durch die Inni kommen würde und sie dann zu verlassen. Meistens sauge ich mir irgendeine Ausrede aus den Fingern...die mir leider allmälich ausgehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich gibt es auch die Methode einen spontanen "Dicso" zu erleiden und sich nach 20 min wieder ein zu loggen. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so Vorteilhaft, verliert man doch wertvolle WoW-Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Methode die ich garnicht in betracht gezogen habe? Kennt ihr solche Gruppen auch oder noch schlimmere? Oder seid ihr vielleicht eine Paladin, fühlt euch durch meinen Post angegriffen und wollt mir jetzt mal ganz genau erklären warum Stoff der einzig wahre Rüstungstyp für einen Pala ist?

Sollte eines davon zutreffen, dann schreibt hier eure Tipps für derart verfahrene Situationen, eure schönsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Gruppen - Geschichten...oder eure Erklärungsversuche, hier rein.


Ich bin gespannt ^^


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn Du Dich entschliesst mit einer Gruppe in eine Instanz zu gehen, dann mach das beste draus. Jemand der sich mit fadenscheinigen Ausreden verzieht ist noch schlimmer als der Tank, der dachte ein Schild wäre ausschliesslich dazu da Waren auszuzeichnen.

Es zu mindest zu probieren und konstruktiv dran zu arbeiten (und dazu gehört auch der ein oder andere Wipe) ist man seine Gruppe schuldig.


Ich hab erst zeimal eine Instanz abgebrochen. Das eine Mal war nach 3 STunden Strathome, als ein mage der als Ersatz kam dachte er müsste mich beleidigen.
Das andere Mal war in Höhlen des Wehklagens mit einem tank der bei agro floh, ansonsten immer nur die Kisten plünderte und einem Magier der sich für den Tank hielt. Nach 1 Stunde intensiven Zuredens haben wir das Trauerspiel beendet.

Und ich habe beide male keinen Grund gesehen nicht ehrlich zu sagen warum ich abhaue.


----------



## Durahil (15. Oktober 2007)

Hat so was auch schon mal
Nen schurken der sich für nen Krieger hält und frontal auf den gegner zu rennt.
En Priester der findet das ich als palla viel besser im heilen bin und lieber den tank spielt.
und mein favorit der Jäger der findet das alle anderen nix drauf haben und mit seinem Eber mit dem tollen namen Borsti mitten in die gegner gruppen reinrennt.

Wen ich so eine gruppe hab sag ich meistens das ich leider off muss 
logge dann kurz aus logge wieder ein und such mir ne bessere gruppe
klappt halt leider nur wen die nicht in deiner gilde sind oder dich nicht auf der Fl haben.


----------



## Phobius (15. Oktober 2007)

Naja erstmal alle Rund machen (Ausbilder Schmidt lässt grüßen) ... also nett drauf hinweisen was sie meiner Ansicht nach falsch machen bzw was man verbessern könnte.
Wenn ich dann aber nicht merke dass zumindest der Versuch da ist dann werd ich auch mal recht direkt. Klar, Beleidigen will ich keinen, aber ab und zu reisst der Geduldsfaden. Was da so an Sprüchen kommt schreib ich lieber nicht, aber gerne benutz ich dann mal den Ruhestein oder nen Portal (Wir Mages ham euch was vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und merk mir die Leute. Wenn sie mich gemaure Zeit später anschreiben hab ich halt keinen Bock. Wenn das ganze aber sehr lange her ist lässt sich über einen Neu-Versuch streiten, da jeder die Chance bekommen sollte sich zu bessern bzw. dies auch zu zeigen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

Phobius schrieb:


> Naja erstmal alle Rund machen (Ausbilder Schmidt lässt grüßen) ... also nett drauf hinweisen was sie meiner Ansicht nach falsch machen bzw was man verbessern könnte.



Wichtiger Punkt wie ich finde. Man sollte erstmal versuchen mit den Leuten zu reden. Manche sind natürlich beratungsresistent, viele lernen aber dadurch und bemühen sich auch.

Wow ist eben ein Spiel wo man von 1-70 eigentlich nur solot. Man darf nicht erwarten dass damit dass gruppenspiel gefördert wird.


----------



## Achereto (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich sag ma so... mich würde es nicht stören, bei derartigen Spielern auf der ignoreliste zustehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal Klartext reden: "Entweder ihr spielt jetzt vernünftig, oder ich bin weg." und dann so konsequent sein, auch wirklich zu gehen. Alternativ hilft es auch, sich mit der Zeit ein paar Leute zusammenzusammeln, die spielen können und primär mit diesen Leuten zu spielen. Das erspart viel viel Stress.


----------



## Grankuk Scourgebane (15. Oktober 2007)

Achereto schrieb:


> Ich sag ma so... mich würde es nicht stören, bei derartigen Spielern auf der ignoreliste zustehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt wären: Sich Leute zusammenzusammeln, die auch spielen können. Woher sollen die Leute lernen, ihren Char zu spielen, wenn sie bei jedem kleinen Fehler gleich runtergemacht werden oder aus der Gruppe fliegen. Ich persönlich saß letzte Woche erst sage und schreibe 6 Stunden in Scholomance fest mit einer Gruppe, in der der Priester vornehmlich Schaden machen wollte und sich dann beschwerte, dass er, nachdem der Tank tot war die Aggro hat. Einfach mit den Leuten reden und ihnen Tipps geben hilft wirklich mehr, als solche Leute zu kicken und zu hoffen, dass der nächste, der kommt, besser ist (vor allem, wenn alle so denken wie einige Leute: Fehler = Kick + Ban + Ignore)...


----------



## fab52002 (15. Oktober 2007)

> Naja erstmal alle Rund machen (Ausbilder Schmidt lässt grüßen) ... also nett drauf hinweisen was sie meiner Ansicht nach falsch machen bzw was man verbessern könnte.




ja klingt gut meiner erfahrung nach trifft man meistens auf leute die es eh besser wissen is halt jeder experte in dem spiel auch wenn ers erst 5 minuten hat

ich hab auch schon so manchen instanzen krampf mit gemacht und habe auch schon mal 6 stunden für die deadmines gebraucht weil ich halt auch ungern gruppen verlasse 

aber wenn die leute einfach mich zuhören die gruppe einfach grundsätzlich zu schwach is (was noch der einfachste fall is der entäuscht aber ohne streit endet) oder jemand der meinung is mir dämlich tipps zu geben (gengen nützluiche tipps hab ich nichts) sag ich einfach tschüss und gehe


----------



## Achereto (15. Oktober 2007)

Grankuk schrieb:


> Womit wir wieder bei dem Punkt wären: Sich Leute zusammenzusammeln, die auch spielen können. Woher sollen die Leute lernen, ihren Char zu spielen, wenn sie bei jedem kleinen Fehler gleich runtergemacht werden oder aus der Gruppe fliegen. Ich persönlich saß letzte Woche erst sage und schreibe 6 Stunden in Scholomance fest mit einer Gruppe, in der der Priester vornehmlich Schaden machen wollte und sich dann beschwerte, dass er, nachdem der Tank tot war die Aggro hat. Einfach mit den Leuten reden und ihnen Tipps geben hilft wirklich mehr, als solche Leute zu kicken und zu hoffen, dass der nächste, der kommt, besser ist (vor allem, wenn alle so denken wie einige Leute: Fehler = Kick + Ban + Ignore)...



Der TE und ich reden von extremfällen, du redest von lapalien. Natürlich können Fehler passieren. Und es kann durchaus auch passieren, dass eine Gruppe an den ersten 2 Mobgruppen wipet und den rest der Instanz ohne weitere Tote leert. Da bruach nur mal das Schaf etwas zu nah am Tankpala stehen, der schmeißt die Weihe an und dank einer kurz darauf rausgehauenen Heilung liegt der Heiler wenige Sekunden später am Boden.

Klar kann sowas passieren, aber ich denke man kann da recht leicht zwischen dem ein oder anderen Fehler und einer gewissen Unfähigkeit differenzieren. Ich hatte neulich das vergüngen mit einem Kriegertank, der ausschließlich mit Autoschlag getankt hat. Bei sowas fasst man sich echt an den Kopf. Mein kleiner Kriegertwink ist jetzt gerade auf lvl 9 oder so und allein dadurch, dass ich gelesen habe, was die verschiedenen Fähigkeiten bringen, weiß ich schon, welche Fähigkeiten ich anwenden muss, um die Aggro (hoffentlich) zu halten. Wer das mit level 70 nicht weiß, dem kann man nicht mehr helfen. Ließ sich mein o.g. Beispiel übrigens auch nicht. Nachdem ich ihm gesagt habe, er solle sich doch mal von einem Tank erklären lassen, wie man tankt, hat er mich auf ignore gesetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab kein Problem damit, mit einer Gruppe in einer Instanz 5 oder 6 mal zu wipen, echt nicht. Wenn ich aber sehe, dass ein Magier seinen Pyroschlag schon ansetzt, bevor der Mob überhaupt nur beim Tank ist, und sich dann auch noch wundert, dass er Aggro hat, dann mache ich das nicht lange mit.


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (15. Oktober 2007)

ich hab auch schon genug mist in WoW mit gemacht und hab oft versucht es normal zu regeln, nun ist es mir egal geworden wenn die gruppe mist ist das sag ich es frei raus und gehe hab keine lust mich 5 stunden in einer Ini aufzuhalten wenn sie normal in 2 stunden zu schaffen ist. jeder sollte von anfang an inis gehn und nicht nur schnell auf 70 lvl´n dann klapt das mit dem gruppen spiel auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Safedisk2 (15. Oktober 2007)

Durahil schrieb:


> Hat so was auch schon mal
> Nen schurken der sich für nen Krieger hält und frontal auf den gegner zu rennt.
> En Priester der findet das ich als palla viel besser im heilen bin und lieber den tank spielt.
> und mein favorit der Jäger der findet das alle anderen nix drauf haben und mit seinem Eber mit dem tollen namen Borsti mitten in die gegner gruppen reinrennt.
> ...





Nichts gegen Palas! Zock zwar ein Priester, aber Palas sind jenauso hammer vom Heilen her manch einer sogar besser als nen Priest!

Und mit Randoms geh ich schon garnimmer weg...... So viele Wipes (soooo looooong)... miterlebt.
Am besten einfach Ehrlich zu den anderen Mitspielern sein, klingt hart aber Fair nur so lernen "manch" andere Spieler auch mit...und in ganz harten Fällen, wozu gibt es Igno+Ruhestein und die Gilde die einem hinterher nach einem köstlichen lacher wieder stärkt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das beste was ich jemals erlebt hab, war: Krieger in Stoff klamotten......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Seitdem machen ich und meine Stammgruppe stets scherze: Ich (priest) Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Tank Heilt, Rnd ist nur zur Deko da, Kaffee und Kuchen verteiler eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg safe


----------



## Cancery (15. Oktober 2007)

Also die Leute zurecht zu weisen oder nur Tipps zu geben ist eine ziemlich zweischneidige Sache wie ich festgestellt habe. Wenn man zu höflich und zurückhaltend mit seiner Kritik ist, wird man nicht ernst genommen und es ändert sich nichts. 

Andererseits, wenn man die Leute zu scharf kritisiert, ist man am Ende der Arsch "Der meint mir erklären zu müssen wie ich meine Klasse spiele".

Und bei WoW ist es doch so, man trifft sich immer zwei mal im Leben. Und am Ende kommt es dann so das der Typ, den man vor nem viertel jahr in der Inni zurechtgeweisen hat, auch derjeniege ist der dann in der Gilde ist bei der du dich bewirbst und sich grade dann an alte Zeiten erinnern muss, wenn er deinen Bewerbungs-Threat ließt. 
"Ey der war mal voll gemein zu mir, den nehm'wa nich'" ...oder so ähnlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder sonst wie schlechte Stimmung gegen einen gemacht wird. 

Klar, es stimmt schon irgendwie das diese Leute es ja irgendwann lernen müssen. Es gibt ja genug Leute die das bis Level 70 noch nicht getan haben. Aber ich glaube, wer über so lange Zeit, so lernresistent war, bei dem hilft zu keinem Zeitpunkt wenn man ihm mal sagen will wo's lang geht.

Naja, hoffen wir einfach alle, nicht all zu oft in solche Gruppen zu geraten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dvdbox (15. Oktober 2007)

hiho, 

ich kenne das Problem mit den Rnd-Gruppen, da ich zwar einerseitz meine Gilde habe, aber auch zZ einen Twink hoch ziehe, der ab und zu halt auch mal inis geht.

Ich persönlich frage auch immer vorher ob das 1. Char oder Twink ist, da man dann schonmal aufpassen muss. 

Nun hab ich allerdings eins Festgestellt: die 1. Chars spielen ersten besser und zweitens sind sie lernwilliger, wenn es mal nicht so klappt, im gegensatz zu den Twinks. Wenn die auf gut deutsch scheiße spielen und man sie darauf ansprechen will passiert es oft, dass die zurück scheißen, von wegen er hätte schon 2 70er und beide wären T4-T5 equipt (jaja wers glaubt *rolleyes*) und was ich denn für ein assoizaler, arroganter und anmaßender boon sei...

Meistens schlagen sich dann die 1-2 first Chars, denen ich schon geholfen hab, auf meine Seite *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich war letztens nach Monaten auch mal wieder in einer Instanz (nicht unbedingt weil ich es wollte, sondern weil ein Freund ne Gruppe hatte die noch einen Magier suchte).
Am Anfang war auch das Problem dass ich erstmal eingerostet war und auch der Tank nicht mit Infos in welcher Reihenfolge Gegner down gemacht werden rausrückte.
Das war aber nach den ersten zwei Pulls auch gegessen und wir haben ohne Verluste weiter gemacht (trotz heroic).
Irgendwann in der Mitte meinte der Pala dann er muss kurz neu starten und war nie wieder gesehn. Ist dann auch ärgerlich in der Mitte einer Instanz nen Ersatz ranschaffen zu müssen.


Was die Spielweisen angeht: Manche Leute sind beratungsresistent, da kann man dann nichts machen. Aber man hat es dann wenigstens versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe auch wirklich ungern aus Gruppen raus. Ich frag dann meistens immer ob noch jemand findet, dass es sinnlos ist und dann gehen wird zu zweit raus.

Letztens war ich mit einem Freund der gerade angefangen hat in einer Ini. Er hat nen Krieger begonnen und tat sich noch schwer mit Aggro halten. Zusätzlich kam noch dazu, dass wir einen Schurken hatten, der glaubte der Tank sein zu müssen und hat immer Massenweise Mobs gepullt. Dann hat er sich beschwert, dass der Tank das Aggro von über 6 Mobs nicht halten kann und hat die ganze Zeit gesudert.


----------



## Toamar (15. Oktober 2007)

Was ich übel finde ist, wenn die Gruppe fast ausschließlich aus Mana-Charaktere besteht, und der Tank wie ein geisteskranker die ganze Zeit pullt, und wenn man dann höflich sagt, er solle mal kurz Regg-Pause machen, dann kommt z.B. ein Spruch "Wieso, der Heahler hat doch Mana", blos wenn den Tank keiner unterstützt, da er mit Schild und Einhandwaffe ja nicht wirklich viel DMG macht, hat der Heahler auch bald kein Mana mehr...
Es gibt schon Experten... oder am besten finde ich den Spruch von den Kara-Neulingen... Ist doch nur Kloster...
mit St. 25 ist Kloster auch kein allein durchgang... 

Für mich habe ich entschieden, das wenn die Gruppe mir nicht gefällt, oder 1-2 Leute meinen Sie müssten ne Instanz in 10 min. Durchspielen, da der 70ger der Sie sonst zieht, auch nicht länger braucht, gehe ich sofort wieder aus der Gruppe und suche eine neu, das ist Fair für alle.

Ich mag es auch nicht wenn man einmal mitten in der Ini stirtb, und einer gleich abhaut, entweder man geht am Anfang, dann kann die Gruppe Ersatz suchen, oder man zieht es bis zum Schluss durch!


----------



## Momohexe (15. Oktober 2007)

höfflich aber bestimmt sagen was falsch läuft..abwarten was passiert..und wenns nicht besser wird gehen.
klar es gibt randoms die richtig gut sind und randoms die richtig schei**e sind..leben und sterben lassen....lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (15. Oktober 2007)

Generell weiss man nach 5-10min in der Instanz ob die Gruppe gut is oder nicht, da ich aber keinen Bock habe ne neue Gruppe zu suchen ziehe ich das Ding mit durch....bei größeren Fehlern kann man auch mal rummotzen und gut is. Gruppen finden is nicht einfach und bin deher froh wenn überhaupt mal eine steht.


----------



## Minimilch (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem kenn ich hab letzdens 6 std in ner inni gesessen. War zwar nicht die beste Gruppe aber das Problem war eher das die alle 5 Minuten afk waren und zwar immer alle. -.- Aber ich hab dann in der Zeit einfach Fern geguckt und mich mal nicht drüber aufgeregt. Die Quittung haben sie später bekommen da wir um 18 Uhr angefangen haben und 6 Std. gebraucht haben bin ich, wie vorher vereinbart, um 23 Uhr off gegangen. Das war dann so ziemlich vorm Endboss aber den hätten wir nie geschafft. Dazu muss man sagen das wir 20 mal gestorben sind weil einfach keiner mal was gegen die Adds bei mir gemacht hat (<-- Priester)

Aber um dem vorzubeugen geh ich meist nur in innis mit Gildenleuten oder nehm zumindestens nen Tank von uns mit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Oder meist meinen Freund der hat unteranderem nen Jäger dann kann ich wenigstens sichersein das er die Adds von mir runternimmt.

Und was immer hilfreich ist TS !! so kann man schneller reagieren und rumschreihen wenn man add hat oder das sheep offen ist :-)


----------



## Kujon (15. Oktober 2007)

Das Problem ist halt vielfach schon, was einige schon angesprochen haben. Da gibts welche, die haben einen 70er full-epic Char und ein Twink einer anderen Klasse - Nun gehen die automatisch davon aus, dass sie den Twink genau so beherrschen, wie den Mainchar - das ist aber meistens ned der Fall und diejenigen dann von ihrer Arroganz runter zu holen ist manchmal ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit...

Ich schliesse mich da den Vorrednern an: Ruhig fragen, evtl. Tipps geben, wie es besser funktionieren könnte und die Reaktionen abwarten...manchmal ist ein Verlassen der Gruppe besser für alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War kürzlich auch mit dem Off-Krieger Twink im Tiefensumpf; da war noch ein hybrider Dmg-Heil-Priester, ein Verstärker-Shami, ein Vergelter-Pala und ein Schurke dabei - keiner war über Stufe 65^^...Nur schon die Truppenzusammenstellung war scheisse, für diese nahkampf-unfreundliche Ini und dementsprechend sind wir auch bis zum Endboss gewiped. Ich konnte nicht tanken, keiner der Heilklassen konnte richtig heilen, nur der Schurke war optimal geskillt^^

Aber es war lustig, wir hatten trotz den massig wipes sehr viel spass dabei und grad vom Priester kamen lustige Sprüche wie: "Eins ist sicher - wenn ich das nächste Mal in so eine Gruppe eingeladen werde, leave ich grad wieder^^" oder, als wir vor dem Endboss standen und der Priester fragte, wo wir jetzt die anderen zwei Typen für die Quest finden und ich ihm dann sagte, dass die in den Sklavenunterkünften sind, meinte er lachend: "Och, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich ja schon vor zwei Stunden leaven können^^"

Das alles im Spass - so blöd es klingt, aber solche Gruppen können unter Umständen sogar noch ne Bereicherung für die Freundesliste werden, ging mir auf jeden Fall so, nach diesem Run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Run war scheisse, die Stimmung aber genial und darauf kommts doch an - man muss nicht immer mit biegen und brechen beweisen, was für ein Imba-Spieler man ist - es darf auch mal in die Hose gehen^^


----------



## Sarkash (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey Leute ob ihr's glaub oder nich , ich hab auch schonmal so ne richtig, scheiß grp gehabt <.<

Die Story beginnt in BRD, Die grp besteht aus mir (Priester) aber priester kann auch dmg machen ich also Schatten geskillt. Machte nicht viel aus weil wir nen tank hatten und nen healpala und ja, so n *grml* verdammten Schamanen!

Wir schlagen uns also 3 Std darum, ich die ganze zeit dmg gemacht der healer manchmal net geheilt und der Schamane (Disser) hat wohl gemeint ic bin healer, in Schattengestalt oO -.- ?!

Ja also nach 3 Stsd meint der dann "Sry aber du stehst nur doof rum und heilst nich (!?)" und kickt mich mitten in BRD aus der Grp und meint danach noch Priester können in Schattengestalt heilen und ich hätt wohl die ganze zeit als healer dargestanden (oO der pala hat doch geheilt?!)

Seinde Gilde (brauch ich ja net nennen) jetz total verhasst bei mir durch den.

Wie bezeichnet man SOLCHE leute?


----------



## Kujon (15. Oktober 2007)

unfreundlich, @sarkash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mädchenteam (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann leider nur aus sogenannten Niedriginstanzen berichten. Todesmine und Verlies. 
In die Todesmine wagte ich mich einmal mit Level 20. War der totale Supergau. Hab dann auch abgebrochen. Fortan mit mind. Level 25 in die Todesmine. Also, mein Bruder Druide und ich Paladin warteten nun auf freiwillige die uns begleiten sollten. Es kamen die tollsten Typen. Ein Krieger mit Level 18, ein Schurke mit Level 20 und ein Zauberer Level 20. Mir wurde etwas mulmig aber wir gingen rein. Dauerte auch nicht lange, da war der Magier tot. Der Krieger hatte kurzeitig 4 Buddler und ein Elite am Hals und  konnte vor seinem ableben zwar noch 2 mal geheilt werden doch es reichte nicht. Wir restlichen drei konnten mit Müh und Not uns am leben erhalten und warteten auf die beiden die gestorben waren. Wohlbemerkt wir waren grade die Treppe runter. Zweiter Anlauf. Ich gab den Tip, erstmal die Situation überblicken und wenn möglich immer nur einen angreifen. Ich hätte es mir sparen können. Krieger und Magier stürmten los und begannen erneut das Gefecht. Der Schurke konnte sein anschleichen gar nicht nutzen, weil der Krieger sofort auf den selben Gegner zulief. Ich als Paladin versuchte ein wenig zu entlasten, der Druide heilte was er konnte. Diesmal starb nur der Magier. Noch während ich ihn widerbelebte stürmte der Krieger in die nächste Gruppe. Der Druide war mit Mana am ende, der Schurke aß.
Ich sagte dann ein weiteres mal, wir sollten bedächtig vorgehen, wir sind nicht die stärksten. Scheinbar waren die anderen der deutschen Schrift nicht mächtig und es lief wieder schief. Nebenbei, wir hatten kein TS. Noch bevor wir die Instanz überhaupt erreichten waren wir alle tot. Ich schrieb dann, daß es so kein sinn mehr macht und verlies mit meinem Bruder die Gruppe.


----------



## Thorgun (15. Oktober 2007)

Kommt bei mir eher selten vor, gehe fast nur Gilden Intern.

Find ich einfach besser, man kennt sich, es gibt kein Streit um Items usw.


----------



## Grivok (15. Oktober 2007)

naja
jeder kennt die situation dass man mal in schlechten gruppen landet
ich warne vor wenn mir etwas nicht passt, wie uncontrolliertes pullen, ninja looten, etc.
wenns nicht aufhoert oder die leute mich dann noch bloed anmachen verlasse ich die gruppe einfach

das igno nehme ich dann gerne hin, und den leuten die in ordnung waren erklaere ich das per whisper

und bei absolut chaotischen gruppen ( dampfkammer 2 aus meiner gilde und 3 rndm.... 5mobgruppen-6mal gestorben) verweise ich auf die reparaturkosten und dass ich echt keinen nerv habe 5 stunden und 20 gold in ne instanz zu investieren die ich im gilden run besser und billiger schaffe


----------



## Swold (15. Oktober 2007)

Eben geschehen: gut gemischte Gruppe im Kloster, ein schweres Rüstungsteil wird gedroppt, der Magier setzt "Bedarf" mit der Begründung, er könne es verzaubern...
Wir weisen ihn darauf hin, dass es so nicht okay sei, da er ja dann bei jedem Gegenstand bedarf wählen könnte, er ist beleidigt, meint, er könne das rumgeheule nicht ertragen und geht...

Gildenintern gehen wäre wohl am besten, aber hierzu muss man erst mal die Gelegenheit haben, heißt, entsprechende Leute müssen online sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (15. Oktober 2007)

Swold schrieb:


> Eben geschehen: gut gemischte Gruppe im Kloster, ein schweres Rüstungsteil wird gedroppt, der Magier setzt "Bedarf" mit der Begründung, er könne es verzaubern...
> Wir weisen ihn darauf hin, dass es so nicht okay sei, da er ja dann bei jedem Gegenstand bedarf wählen könnte, er ist beleidigt, meint, er könne das rumgeheule nicht ertragen und geht...
> 
> Gildenintern gehen wäre wohl am besten, aber hierzu muss man erst mal die Gelegenheit haben, heißt, entsprechende Leute müssen online sein.
> ...


Ahjo solche Ninja-Looter sind sowieso der Abschuss.
Vor allem wenn man das 10te mal in eine Instanz geht wegen einem Item, dann dropt es endlich ma und der nächste Würfelt es einem Weg (Ohne die Hunter anzugreiffen, aber dort gibt es meiner Erfahrung nach die meißten Ninja-Looter)

Das ist genau so wie mit Kisten wo die Grp sich noch im Kampf befindet und einer sich abseilt und die Kiste lootet... also /würfeln und ein bißchen Geduld ist doch net zuviel verlangt.
Bei neuen Spielern kann man ja noch 1-2 Verständniss haben ... Aber wenn einer meint "Ich hab nen 70 Imba-watweissichwas und da darf ich das auch immer" ... Naja ... Sollen se sich nen lokalen Server aufsetzen und alleine spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu Gildenintern. Auch da hab ich schon so manches erlebt (welche Gilde es explizit war sag ich fairnisshalber nicht da es überall Deppen gibt).
Wobei man hier meißtens auf der sicheren Seite ist.

PS: Mädchenteam, 1x darf so was ja vorkommen. Unachtsamkeit kommt vor *gg*
Wobei ich selten das Problem damit hab, eher dass ich die Aggro klau ... Das gute alte Spiel mit dem Feuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashaqun (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich Leute HASSE die Inis verlassen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. Ich habe wirklich auch schon alles erlebt. Von "Disko" über "Verzauberer Looter", bis Leute die nach einem Wipe abhauen etc. etc.

Ich habe daher eine sehr hohe Toleranzschwelle, was Fehler angeht und zieh lieber mit ner Gruppe durch, anstatt abzuhauen und damit die letzten Stunden zu verlieren.

Zum Glück weiß ich mittlerweile mit was für einer Gruppenzusammenstellung man in welche Ini reingehen kann. Wenn die Leute ihre Klasse dann nicht spielen können..naja. Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch.


----------



## Tikume (15. Oktober 2007)

Swold schrieb:


> Gildenintern gehen wäre wohl am besten, aber hierzu muss man erst mal die Gelegenheit haben, heißt, entsprechende Leute müssen online sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne Mentoring Funktion wie in EQ2 wäre da prima.


----------



## Chaki (15. Oktober 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ne Mentoring Funktion wie in EQ2 wäre da prima.



Wie funktioniert diese?


----------



## Minimilch (15. Oktober 2007)

Ja das komtm noch dazu wenn man die Klasse nicht spielen kann.

Ich war auch mal in ner höheren Inni mit nem Deff Tank der kein Rüstungszerreißen draufmachen wollte - Ergebnis ist klar ^^.

Aber mein Main ist Schamie und mein Twink ist Priester und ich muss sagen (ja ich weiß Eigenlob...) dass ich den ziemlich gut spiele. Wenn man in Instanzen stirbt hab ich noch nie gehört es liegt am Heal.

Und Kara krieg ich auch super gehealt :-)


----------



## Toyuki (15. Oktober 2007)

Minimilch schrieb:


> Ja das komtm noch dazu wenn man die Klasse nicht spielen kann.
> 
> Ich war auch mal in ner höheren Inni mit nem Deff Tank der kein Rüstungszerreißen draufmachen wollte - Ergebnis ist klar ^^.
> 
> ...



naja zum deff tank das geht ja noch aber wenn der tank bei aggro verlust net ma spott benutzt is das scho hard


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Oktober 2007)

ich versuche imemr zu beraten, bei extremer beratungsresistenz sag ich dann nur noch an: noch ein whipe dann geh. whipen wir, bin ich dann auch weg.


----------



## Nuurnigma (15. Oktober 2007)

Über miese Gruppen könnte ich mittlerweile vermutlich ein Buch schreiben... -_-

Am besten find ich solche Sachen, wenn ich mit Lvl 58 rum mit meinen Druiden BRD geh, was aus Leder droppt und sowohl der Tank als auch der Jäger Bedarf drauf nehmen, obwohl ich es - zumindest fürs Feralequip - hätt brauchen können... und nach meiner Beschwerde dann nur lapidar ein "is doch wayne" von sich geben... wohlgemerkt, ich bekam den Drop NICHT.
Naja, es waren nichtsdestotrotz humorvolle Mitspieler, drum war ich nicht ganz so sauer und meinte eben; "Gut, das nächste Mal wenn schwere Rüssi droppt nehm ich dann auch Bedarf", und damit hatte sich die Sache.

Naja, um zu prinzipiell schlechten Gruppen/mitgliedern zurück zu kehren: 
Ich bemühe mich immer, ihnen FLÜSTERND (denn so stellt man sie nicht vor der restlichen Gruppe bloß!) zu erklären, wie sie ihre Klasse zu spielen haben, oder sage z.B. einem Tank, dass ein Schurke nur dann stunnen kann, wenn die Mobs noch nicht im Kampf sind (denn wenn jemand erst eine einzige Klasse gespielt hat, dann weiß er sowas eben nicht zwangsläufig), auch hab ich schon öfter erklären müssen, dass Druiden keine Magie-Debuffs entfernen und auch nicht ständig rezzen können, oder dass man als Baum keine Wildtiere einschläfern kann. 
Erstaunlich häufig ist die Antwort dann ein "thx". Also nicht aufgeben! ^^

Und was vollkommene Trottel betrifft, auch hier hab ich gelernt, dass ignore gar nicht zwangsläufig nötig ist. So war ich z.B. letztens als Heiler Blutkessel. Ich Lvl 63, der Tank Lvl 63. Wir hatten einen Lvl 61 Schami dabei, der sich einbildetete, tanken zu müssen. Das war zwar teilweise echt nervenaufreibend und ich nahm mir schon vor, mit diesem Spieler nie mehr zu spielen... aber später am selben Tag war ich mit einem Lvl 66 Tank und demselben Schami Sklavenunterkünfte und erstaunlicherweise hatte der Schami gelernt: Er ließ fast immer den Tank vorausrennen!!
Und das innerhalb EINES Tages..! Ich würde also nicht pauschal behaupten, dass solche Spieler nicht lernfähig sind. (Und natürlich kam hinzu, dass der Schami durch den Lvlunterschied zum Tank keine Chance hatte, dem die Aggro zu nehmen)

Am nervigsten bislang fand ichs, als ich als DD mit ner Gruppe BW war, der Tank ausfiel und die mich überreden wollten zu tanken. Ich sträubte mich zuerst sehr, da ich das ganz einfach noch nie gemacht hatte, als Healsskilldruide. Der Priester meinte, er könne auf seinen Krieger umloggen, der auch im richtigen Lvlbereich sei. Ich meinte dann, ich könne es ja VERSUCHEN, wolle aber nicht angemachtw erden, wenn wir wipen.
Das ignorierend schlug einer der DD vor, er könne auf seinen 70er Jäger umloggen... und tat das dann einfach ganz fix, ohne dass er abwartete, was wir dazu zu sagen hätten. (was mich ziemlich ärgerte)
Als er dann umgeloggt war, meinte ich, dass sie mich ja nun nicht mehr bräuchten, da ich als DD hier ja nur noch maximal 5% Anteil am Dmg haben würde. Ich versuchte zu erklären, dass so eine Situation für mich ans Gezogenwerden heranreiche, und dagegen hab ich was, aber das verstand keiner.
Daraufhin zerfiel die ganze Gruppe, was ich bis heute nicht versteh, da sie es locker auch ohne mich geschafft hätten. Aber natürlich war ICH dann Schuld ;-)
Fand ich bedauerlich, da ich ebenfalls, wie so viele hier, nicht gerne Gruppen leave - außer eben, ich bin davon überzeugt, dass sie auf mich verzichten können.

Was das Gildeninterne betrifft, hab ich das Problem, dass sich maximal 5 Spieler in gleichen Lvlbereich befinden - und diese nicht so oft online sind.
Ich hab allerdings nen Tank zur Seite, mit dem ich sehr oft Inis geh, denn als Heiler und Tank eingespielt zu sein, ist viel wert.


----------



## Schambambel (15. Oktober 2007)

Was tun wenn die Gruppe scheisse ist? Einfach leaven! 
Klingt arrogant, ist aber reiner Selbstschutz. Wenn man WoW über 2 Jahre spielt und immer wieder den gleichen Scheiss erlebt, hört man einfach irgendwann auf diplomatisch zu sein. Ich jedenfalls.
Muss natürlich nicht jeder so sehen.


----------



## x3n0n (15. Oktober 2007)

Disco vortäuschen, Alt+F4 drücken und twinken xD

Scherz...




> ZITAT(Phobius @ 15.10.2007, 01:20) *
> 
> Naja erstmal alle Rund machen (Ausbilder Schmidt lässt grüßen) ... also nett drauf hinweisen was sie meiner Ansicht nach falsch machen bzw was man verbessern könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dunham (16. Oktober 2007)

einmal nett zureden as wer falsch gemacht hat
danach etwas unfreundlich werden wenns wieder gleich falsch gemacht wird.
wahrheit sagen und sowieso lieber nur mit gilde gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: wenn man dann zufälliger weise bei einem noob auffer ignore liste landen sollte - freut euch, dann habter nimmer wieder was mit ihm zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (16. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Nabend ^^
> 
> Ihr kennt dieses Problem wahrscheinlich auch. Ihr habt euch mit der tollen Gruppen-Such-Funktion eine Gruppe zusammen gekratzt, habt euch grade alle vor der Inni euerer Wahl versammelt...und schon beim Weg vom Sammelstein zum Instanzeingang merkt ihr "Irgendwas läuft hier doch nicht richig?!"
> Und nach fünf Minuten in der Instanz seid ihr euch dann sicher: Ihr habt eine von diesen...diesen...wie sagt man...eine von diesen
> ...


jo dat kenn ich ca 10 mal versucht nach bollwerk zu gehn und wenn wir dann mal gewiped haben sagen  alle meistens wir sind eh zu low normla questen geht schneller etc und leaven
das mir ninja looten jeder macht was er will passiert in den bereichen zum glück net


----------



## Nightwraith (16. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es auch die Methode einen spontanen "Dicso" zu erleiden und sich nach 20 min wieder ein zu loggen. Meiner Meinung nach nicht so Vorteilhaft, verliert man doch wertvolle WoW-Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo, ich führ meinen Teil behaupte in solchen Situationen, dass ich schnell irgendwas wichtiges im RL machen müsste, und twinke ne Runde.Is eh mal ne nette Abwechslung.
Schlimm ist allerdings, wenn man ne eigentlich gute grp hat, wo nur einer richtig Mist macht.
Das zieht dann natürlich die ganze grp runter.
Zum Thema Palas und Stoff...ich hatte mal ne grp wo der Pala nach den e4rsten 2 grünen Dropps wo er immer Bedarf gemacht hat, obwohls 2mal Stoff war auf Nachfrage meinte:"Er kennt jemand der ihm das entzaubert..."
Und er hats nach 3 Erklärungen immer noch nich begriffen, und hat fleißig "Ninja-gelootet".Er is nur deswegen nich geckikt worden weil wir die verdammte ini noch fertig machen wollten...
Schon abartig was in WoW für Deppen rumrennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinema_RVD (16. Oktober 2007)

Nun den betroffenen Spielern klar machen das ich unter diesen Umständen nicht mit ihnen spielen will weil mir das keinen Spaß macht. Wenn sich jemand nicht genug konzentrieren kann um eine 5 Mann Instanz ohne große Pausen oder viel gewipe zu machen dann darf er nicht mit mir rechnen.

Mit Ninjalootern hatte ich noch nie Probleme , kann aber daran liegen das ich meistens nur mit Gildies und FList Chars in Instanzen gehe.


----------



## Briefklammer (16. Oktober 2007)

wenn sowas ist dan geh ich einfach aus der gruppe und wenn sie mich anschreiben warum ich gegangen bin sag ich sry aber mit euch kann man keine inni machen
oder wenn ich irgend was noch umbedingt brauch dan bleib ich da und streng mich an die nich zu beleidigen^^


----------



## Katze (16. Oktober 2007)

naja .. ahbe auch schon solche gruppen gehabt ... aber meistens is das eh nur bei den low inis ... zb.: deadmines...
aber das beste is einfach denen erklären ( aber so dass sie net sauer werden ) was bzw. wie sie es machen sollen ... aber manche rasten halt gleich aus und sagen sachen wie : ich weiss schon selber wie ich meine klasse spiele ... lass mich in ruhe du nupp ( sagen manche .. xD ) .. usw... und dann setzen sie einen auf ignore.. dabei ist es ja nur gut gemeint .. wenn ich in sone gruppe komme erklär ich ihm halt was er machen soll wenn er sich nich auskennt... ich war sogar mal verlies mit nem nub priest ... wir waren bei boss und er hat gefeart ... wir sind natürlich gestorben und beim nächsten mal nochmal gewipet ... ich hab ihm gesagt er soll das nicht machen und er so : von wegen .. ich war das nicht ! ich kann sowas nicht ! ....
da denke ich mir manchmal wirklich : wtf ?! kann der net lesen ...? list der seine skills net und drückt einfach i-was oder was ....
und wenn jemand in meiner grp so um die 3-4 mal den gleichen scheiss baut leave ich einfach und porte weg ... ganz einfach ...
naja ...
mfg Kátzé...


----------



## Glick (16. Oktober 2007)

also das dollste bei mir war damals in kral der klingenhauer (razorfen)
da waren ich (schurke) krieger, schamane, priester und ein magier.
Es haben alle gut gespielt, bis auf den magier, den man auch durch eine stehlampe hätte ersetzen können, wobei diese weitaus dekorativer gewesen wäre......

naja jedenfalls der magier läuft uns praktisch nur hinterher und quasselt irgendeinen blödisnn mit capslog. dann, wir sind beim rammhauer, die axt droppt. was macht der magier?....bedarf natürlich!!
und jez die hammer begründung,weil er das teil gewonnen hat und der krieger und der schamane gerade anfangen wollten ihn zu lynchen, 
"ja das brauch ich für meinen 49 Krieger" dass das ding soulbound is war ihm anscheinend egal aber trotzdem. 
ICh frag ihn aus spass wieviel wut sein krieger hat...
schweigen.... schweigen..... " ich weiss net so genau so zwischen 800 und 1000" aaha gut ein krieger mit 800 wut klar warum auch nicht.

wir haben ihn aber trotzdem in der grp behalten(!!!) doch dann kam er hammer. er hatte bis dahin wie gesagt noch keinen cast rausgehaun oder so... dann haben der tank und ich ihn aufgefordert mal eine wache zu pulln die da ganz allein rumstand...
was macht er ??? manaschild, läuft zum mob, läuft weiter auf ein plateu (vorsicht schreibfehler) wo so ca. 5 weitere mobs stehn und dann AE, AE, AE, AE, ToT. tja wir ham alles versucht um nicht zu wipen aber es hat nix genützt. da ham wa ihn gekickt un zu viert weitergemacht (und es auch bis zuende geschafft)


----------



## PlutoII (16. Oktober 2007)

Was ich auch mal krasses erlebt hatte war folgendes:
Ich lvl 19 [pala] geh in den flammenschlund zusammen mit 3 jägern^^
Dann kam plötzlich doch noch ne antwort auf die frage nach nem weiteren teamate und wir ham halt den lvl 13 schurken migenommen ham uns gedacht: nen bisl mehr damage kann ja nich schade.

Da ich der einzige mit healfähikeiten war hab ich halt den heiler gespielt obwohl ich bisher vergeltung geskillt hatte.

Die Gruppe war eig ganz nett und es hat spass gemacht bis auf den scheiß schurken der die ganze zeit geflamed hat und behauptet hat ich könne nich heilen bzw würde nie heilen und ich bin nutzlos obwohl ich auf alle spieler und pets meine segen drauf hatte und natürlich so manchen tod eines spieler verhindert hab.

Als dann bugbedingt 4 weitere mobs aus der wand kamen und der wipe kommen musste war ich natürlich schuld.

Weil er mit 3 schlägen von nem mob stirbt bin ich schuld.

Hab echt gedacht gleich leave ich, ich heil so gut ich kann der soll klappe halten.

Das nächste mal als er gestorben is wollte er die andren dazu bringen mich aus der grp zu werfen (was natürlich vollkommen bescheuert wär da ich der einzige heiler) wollt grad gruppe verlassen drücken als einer der jäger schrieb:
"Die Rollen sind ganz klar verteilt [zensiert] (ich) heilt und [zensiert] (der schurke) flennt"
hab dann doch net geleavt als ich gemerkt hab das die andren sein gelfame und gejammere genauso ankotzt.


----------



## Corbeau (16. Oktober 2007)

Dann muss ich mich auch mal dazu melden:
Letztens war ich BRT. Eigentlich waren wir keine schlechte Gruppe: 
1. Tank-Pala 60
2. Heildudu 58
3. Off-Krieger 55 (ich)
4. Jäger 60
5. Magier 54

Von der Zusammenstellung her ja nicht so schlecht.
Aber: Was der Tank unter tanken verstand: Zum Gegner laufen, Weihe anmachen. Dann blöd in der Gegend rumstehn und nichts tun. (Er hatte noch nichtmal Zorn der Gerechtigkeit an!) 
Toll. Der Heiler und ich haben also andauernd Aggro bekommen, was dazu geführt hat, das wir ca. 2mal gewiped sind. 
Okay, alles noch zu verkraften. 
Nach dem zweiten Wipe hat der Heiler sowas gesagt wie "Wenn wir nochmal wipen geh ich". Gut. Dann sagte ich, dass ich ja mal versuchsweise tanken könnte, und siehe da, es klappt! Dann sollte ich auch die Zeichen vergeben. Ich hab versucht die so zu vergeben, dass maximal 1 oder 2 Viecher von mir getankt werden. Ich sagte dem Pala per TS(!!) durch, das er das Vieh mit dem grünen Dreieck tanken soll. Was macht der? Er geht zu IRGENDEINEM Vieh und schlägt drauf. 
Wir wipen, der Heilerin und mir reichts, wir gehen. Ich mein, ich hatte schon Gruppen wo keiner über 58 war und alles geklappt hat. Und dazu sind wir in 4 Stunden grad bis zum 1. Boss gekommen. Sowas regt echt auf. 

Oder Gestern war ich wieder BRT. Die Gruppe hat mich bei Bael Gar geladen. Der Raum vorher war noch nicht freigeräumt. 
Ich hab denen extra gesagt: "Ich bin off, aber zur Not tanke ich auch." 
Wir stehn also vor der  ersten Mobgruppe mit 6 Elite Mobs. Ohne iwelche Zeichen zu setzen, gibt mir der Priester Machtwort:Schild und es heißt nur: "Go, tanken!". Immerhin hatte ich kurz nach dem ersten Schlag nen echten Disco.


----------



## Katze (16. Oktober 2007)

achja... irgendwer hat gewschrieben dass er nen warri mit stoffrüssi gesehen hat...
lol... ich hab mal im bg nen warri mit nem stab gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...xD...
naja... nubs gibts ... 

und das is wirklich zum lachen was hier alles erzählt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^...
echt ... da denkt man sich ... die sind sicher um die 11 jahre alt... naja .. hab mal einen gekannt der war 11 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hat gespielt ^^...
mfg


----------



## Hyaten (16. Oktober 2007)

bescheuerte inztance gruppen hmmmm.
paladiene die meinen sie müssten aufe grüne stoff hosen mit 11 int und 12 bew würfeln
orc hexenmeister die einzelne moobs mit feuerregen killn
und wieder paladine die sich strikt weigen zu healen weil sie nicht darauf "ausgelegt" sind aber trotzdem auf heal items würfeln
hunter die den schurken dolche mit 12 bew und +24crit wegwürfeln
und zu guter letzt krieger die in bersi haltung und mit heldengafter stoss tanken^^



ich denke das kennt jeder oder?

e: und ach ja priester die bei 98% health anfangen ne große welle der heilung zu casten und nach 2 mins oom sind^^


----------



## Darki 81 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab das Problem mit schlechten Gruppen leider gepachtet wenn ich meinen Holy Priest (schon lönger L65 XD) am zocken bin, erst sucht man ewig Gruppe für ne Inni und irgendwann hat man mal was gefunden.
Aber nie läufts, entweder versuchen alle Stoffis darum zu kämpfen wer die meiste Agro haben kann und dann heulen wenn man nicht die ganze Gruppe endlos mit Blitzheilung zuspamen kann, was anderes geht ja bei 3k life (scheinbar :>) nicht.

Ich versuch dann meist ruhig zu bleiben und den Leuten das zu erklären, aber in den meisten Fällen gehts dann nach 5min vernünftig spielen wieder von vorne los. Paar Minuten oder nen paar Besuche beim Geistheiler später sage ich dann aber spätestens und Tschüß.


----------



## Waseritan (16. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> echt ... da denkt man sich ... die sind sicher um die 11 jahre alt... naja .. hab mal einen gekannt der war 11
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja wie mans nimmt,ich bin jezt 15 Jahre alt,habe vor einem Jahr mit meiner Ex-Gilde geraidet,und bei der war ein elfjähriges Kind mit den Eltern bei fast allen MC Raids dabei.(Also das Kind spielte nen Dudu,die Eltern Magier und Hexer.)Also daher finde ich ist es vollkommen egal wie alt man ist.Klar gibt es eine Altersbegrenzung,man merkt schon dass 11 Jährige mit manchen Situationen nicht so umgehen können wie z.B 18 Jährige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Back to seh Topic!

Also ich gehe prinzipiell eher wenig Instanzen,und wenn ich in welche gehe,sind es meistens Gruppen die aus Frenden bestehen, d.h dass ich nur mit Bekannten und Eingespielten in Instanzen gehe,da da die Erfolgsrate wesentlich höher ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Doch bevor ich in meine Gilde auf Lvl 70 kam bin ich auf oft mit Randomgrps gegangen,doch meiner Meinung hatte ich(zum Glück) nur selten Probleme mit den Randomgrps,hat alles gut gepasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So long - Wasi


----------



## Technocrat (16. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Wenn ihr also in einer von diesen Gruppen seid, zum Scheitern verdammt, an der ersten Mob-Gruppe whipend, wie kommt ihr dann aus dieser Situation heraus?



Die schärfste Nummer, die ich je sah, war die Meldung vom Tank: "my dog is on fire" und schon war d/c.

Seit ich selbst tanke, bin ich schon oft in der Versuchung gewesen, desselbengleichen zu tun, habe es aber noch nie gemacht. Wir Tanks sind halt Schmerzen gewohnt, und meist geht sowieso einer zuerst. Dem schließe ich mich dann oft an.


----------



## Ruansiel (17. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Schurken ging das nicht , aber seit ich meinen Heilertwink hochspiele, ist "entweder xyz verhält sich ordentlich, oder ihr müsst euch einen neuen Heiler suchen" ein echt gutes Disziplinierungsmittel...

Bzw, wenn man schon etwas mehr angep*** ist (Hunter hatte mir eine +heal Brust weggewürfelt mit der Begründung, er brauche auch mal was blaues) tut's auch "Er oder ich - für beide ist die Ini zu klein".

Wenn die ganze Gruppe für die Füße ist, bleibe ich dabei so lange ich Zeit habe oder bis ich einige Mitspieler überzeugen konnte daß das so nyx wird - einfach gehen würde ich nur bei Beleidigungen und ähnlichem

Runasiel


----------



## Amarillo (17. Oktober 2007)

Woran ich merke, dass ich der falschen Gruppe bin?

Als 1tes am Anfang wenn es darum geht wer porten geht und alle sich drücken und wenn man in der Ini ist jemand der Meinung ist dir deinen Char erklären zu müssen. Am besten sind aber immernoch die Tanks die nicht tanken können und der Meinung sind immer wieder Huntern die Schuld geben zu müssen wenn sie es selber nicht hinbekommen.

Diese Leute liebe ich ganz besonders.


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

vorgestern leider mal wieder zu spaet gemerkt dass ich in der falschen gruppe war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haette mir schon denken koennen was kommt als der krieger am eingang vom bollwerk meinte ihm fehlen noch 30 gold bios zum epic mount
da haette ich es schon lassen sollen
naja der rest ist wohl klar
hat auf alles von leder ueber schwere ruestung bis platte bedarf gewuerfelt weil er damit viel besser solo questen koennte...
sein komplett blaues equipp waere halt nur zum tanken

naja auch wenn immer wieder tank bedarf besteht...
mit dem gehe ich nie wieder in instanzen und habe auch alle meine freunde vor dem gewarnt

ninjas finde ich echt nervig


in nem anderen bollwerk run sind hexer und krieger auf einmal weg gewesen (krieger angeblich mit netz-problemen) als der hexer seinen kristallstab nicht gewonnen hatte, weil noch heildudu und magier dabei waren
kurz nachdem krieger disco hatte war dann auch der hexer weg und wir standen zu dritt vorm end... ach ja beide waren von der selben gilde
ist zwar ungerecht der gilde gegenueber, aber mit denen gehe ich in keine instanz mehr


mittlerweile ist mnir egal wie dringend ich in ne instanz willl
wenn ich jemanden aus meiner ignore-liste in der gruppe sehe bin ich sofort wieder weg ohne kommentar
wenn mich dann gruppenleader anspricht warum ich so schnell wieder weg war, sag ich dann meist nur dass das keinen sinn hat mit leuten von der ignore-liste


----------



## Ben86rockt (17. Oktober 2007)

Also ich gehe generell nicht mehr mit randoms los!!! 
Es ist einfach deprimirend wenn man als heiler ständig die agro abkriegt und das schon nach der zweiten kleinen heilung (man ergo dann nicht mehr richtig heilen kann) und einem als heiler natürlich keiner zu hilfe eilt  ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann is an jedem whipe der pala schuld denn die allgemeine meinung ist ja eh das der pala eh nix kann....

Deswegen habe ich mich dazu entschlossen in keine random grps mehr zu gehen zumindest nicht freiwillig...
Und seitdem meine Tanks wissen was sie zu tun haben gibt es auch so gut wie keine whipes mehr aussedem wofür hat man den ne gilde?

NIE WIEDER RANDOM GRPS!!!!!

Einzelne dds oder mal nen Tank wird natürlich auch mal random mitgenommen aber die sind dann meist auch im Ts oder dort kann man ihnen dann sowieso besser klar machen das sie mit dem whipe Club unterwegs sind, und sie ihre Aufgabe verdammt nochmal bloss nicht ernst nehmen sollen....


----------



## Tahiria (17. Oktober 2007)

War letztens in einer Kara Gruppe wo der Jäger Nahkampf gegangen ist,
der Healer hatt immer Aggro bekommen weil der Tank nicht wircklich gut tanken konnte
und wir immer bei einer Mob Gruppe gestorben sind.
Und den ersten Boss haben wir nach 3-5 Versuchen immer noch nicht down bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sowas ist echt schlimm...
Hab mir ne Ausrede einfallen lassen und gesagt "Hmm... >.< sry ich hab total vergessen das ich heute noch weg muss... tut mir leid >.<"
Hab dan anschliesend geleavt... so was mach ich eigentlich immer wenn die Gruppe wircklich übel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schueler des Sunnua Immo (17. Oktober 2007)

0) ich spendiere einen Riesenhaufen "in"s für alle! "in"s sind wieder IN! (geht's nur mir so oder ist "ich war neulich InstanzXY" KEIN sinnvoller Satz?)

1) selber verlässt man die Gruppe nur nach Androhung, schliesslich weiss jeder auch selber am besten, wie besch***** es ist, in einer Instanz plötzlich alleine dazustehen (also VOR dem Endboss, NACH dem Endboss ist es das coolste Feeling überhaupt ;-))...

2) völlige Beratungsresistenz gott Lob noch nicht erlebt, und spätestens nach zwei Wipes finden sich auch Leute, die einsehen, dass etwas nicht stimmt (und wenn man nicht mehr der Einzige mit der Meinung ist, kann man auch viel besser Druck auf den Missetäter ausüben)...

3) Ninjaloots habe ich auch sehr selten erlebt, aber die Bandbreite an Ausreden ist unermesslich ;-))

4) Zickereien unter zwei Gruppenmitgliedern sind dagegen eine Facette, die noch niemand beleuchtet hat. Hexe war der Meinung, Jägerin liesse sich ziehen, Jägerin war der Meinung, Druide würde sie nie buffen und deshalb wär's ok dass sie nix tut.. Druide hat seltenst überhaupt auf irgendetwas aus dem Gruppenchannel reagiert und war demnach auch nicht die Lösung... Und die beiden anderen wollten nur die Ini lösen und wussten nicht recht, wie mit der Situation umgehen (bzw. hatten kein gröberes Problem als eben die verkorkste Gruppenstimmung)...

Schweigsamer Druide: Womit wir direkt beim letzten und wichtigsten Punkt wären:

5) Meine persönliche Faustregel um Leuten aus dem Weg zu gehen, die angeblich spontane Disconnects haben oder sonstewie am Ende komisch sind: Ich bin immer der, der im Gruppenchannel blöde Sprüche macht, rollenspielerischer Art oder auch ooc. Wenn in einer Gruppe über eine Stunde NIEMAND da jemals drauf reagiert, ist das definitiv ein schlechtes Omen (und ja "Hey, hör mal endlich auf zu labern!!!" ist auch eine akzeptable Reaktion), denn wer den Gruppenchannel nicht liest oder nix drauf gibt, wird früher oder später zum Problem für die Gruppe(nzusammenarbeit)...

Gruss Guido

P.S.: Und jetzt bitte 10 Seiten Flaming weil ich mir das mit den "in"s nicht verkneifen konnte...


----------



## Mädchenteam (17. Oktober 2007)

Nachtrag:
Völlig daneben finde ich die Gruppenmitglieder, die sich sofort bei Sichtung einer Schatztruhe daran zu schaffen machen und sie plündern. Ich finde, ist sie von jedem zu öffnen, dann ist vorher zu würfeln.
Hab schon oft erlebt, das manch einer einfach da öffnet, durchstöbert und für sich das passende erstmal rausnimmt.
Zum anderen sollte grundsätzlich "Plündern als Gruppe" aktivierbar sein und nicht "Jeder gegen jeden" oder "Plündermeister".

"Jeder gegen jeden" macht nur Sinn, wenn man zu zweit in der Gegend rumrennt und normale Aufträge abarbeitet und sich die Mühe spart, jeden oder jeden zweiten besiegten Gegner aufzusuchen um da 6 Kupfermünzen und ein Pilz, ein Leinenstoff und ein Glas Milch zu erbeuten.


----------



## Grivok (17. Oktober 2007)

schoen sind auch flames als schurke wenn man was laenger fuer ne kiste braucht
bin lev 60 und hab knacken skill von  300 (logischerweise)
also kann es im bollwerk schon mal vorkommen das man failed

dann ging es sofort los ob ich afk waere, was ich da machen wuerde, und ich sollte doch an die pats denken

war nicht meine idee die truhe zu oeffnen waehrend da noch gegner sind btw

ach ja als ich zum ersten mal drin war hat mich einer angwhispert was fuern noob ich doch waere weil mir noch 5 punkte zu 300 fehlten und ich die kiste nicht oeffnen konnte

hab dann in den brt erst mal die letzten skillpunkte geholt
aber hat halt nicht jeder zeit und lust seinen knacken skill nachzuskillen, bzw vor allem wenn man frisch auf die SW kommt, da man dann erst mal alles erforschen will.....


----------



## Myhordi (17. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> achja... irgendwer hat gewschrieben dass er nen warri mit stoffrüssi gesehen hat...
> lol... ich hab mal im bg nen warri mit nem stab gesehen
> 
> 
> ...


Einmal in brd hatten wir nene tank der die ledersethose aus  hdw anhatte


----------



## Myhordi (17. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> achja... irgendwer hat gewschrieben dass er nen warri mit stoffrüssi gesehen hat...
> lol... ich hab mal im bg nen warri mit nem stab gesehen
> 
> 
> ...


Einmal in brd hatten wir nene tank der die ledersethose aus  hdw anhatte


----------



## Thoor (17. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, ich bin net einer der grade abhaut aber bei so Leuten wie zb letztens in ZH:

Ich: Also, Shadow übernimmt das X, Mage sheept O, wenn durch ist hunter Y in Falle und dann tank ich den rest"
Hunter"Kk ich pull dann mal"

War klarer Wipe 

Ich: Ey erst den Shadow übernehmen und sheepen gehts noch du Pull0r"
Hunter"Ey komm du Spacko ich zock über 10 Jahre Wow, solche nups wie du brauchen mir net zu sagen was man machen muss!(Na klaaaaa 10 jahre wie lange gibt es Wow?Zwischen 3-5 Jahre dacht ich....)
Ich : Kk such dir ne andere Grp(Er hat kick und ignore kassiert)

Solche Leute/Grps kann ich einfach net ausstehen....erst Fehler machen, dann lügen dann noch ne dumme Klappe halten


----------



## mitchell (17. Oktober 2007)

naja sowas hatte ich nicht ganz aber auch ne coole gruppe da gibts immer so kleinigkeiten wie es genau damals der fall war

der Pala ist so mega gut eqipt (grün und blaues eqipt) der krieger hingegen alles epiq -.- das war das erste dann
wollte der healer unbedingt statt zu heilen lieber dmg machen und unsere grp wihpte dann und wie ich als Hunter wieder mal glück hatte und rechtzeitig totstellen gemacht habe war ich der einzigste lebende ... so und jetzt kommts der krieger und der dd waren afk nach dem death und der pala und der priest haben noch nicht freigegeben dann musste ich als ingi mit glück rezzn. Muss aber sagen es ging nur bei dem Pala da der priest zu dumm war um zu checken das ich ihn wiederbeleben wollte.
Dann eine schöne aktion vom Pala anstat den priest zu rezzn pullt er schön den Boss denkt einen auf "godmode"
und wirft bei two hits die bubbel an und läuft in die nächste mob gruppe .... 

Gott alleine weiß warumer das gmacht hatt und dann hatte ich keine lust mehr und bin offline gegangen 

es gibt gute leute und es gibt welche die entweder unter 12 jahren sind und ka von wow haben oder die die einfach zu blöd dafür sind ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Oktober 2007)

nabend zusammen erst mal,

und dann wollt ich mal sagen das sich das so anhört als ob alle gruppen in denen ihr wart nur sch... gewesen währen.
ich habe schon mit so mancher random gruppe nen verdammt guten run hingelegt (und sowas is zb in marau nich leicht).
Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich auch schon mal gerne ne grpe leave z.B. wenn der Mage tankt( oder wie bei dem freund ein epic schwert mit stärke und ausdauer haben will) und der schurke ums verrecken beim dmgmeter oben stehen will.
Naja so ises halt
und wie mein fahrlehrer immer gesagt hat "kannste machen nix" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG LordofDemons


----------



## CyberDeath (17. Oktober 2007)

Boar wie ich solche Situationen hasse >_<
Wie Gestern im Tempel:
Buffen wurde einfach mal vergessen, nach dem Motto "Wir sind imba, wir brauchen das nicht!"
Reggen? Ach was immer weiter rein, wir sind hier schließlich nicht in Kara!
Der Mage weigert sich mir Wasser zu machen (war als Shadow Priest da).. dann zaubert er endlich Wasser und was ist?Oo Für sich selbst -.- (und ja ich hab ihn gebittet)
Der healer (pala) war fast am einpennen weshalb ich immer wieder die Schattengestalt verlassen habe.
Nach dem ersten wipe ging der Tank (der eigentlich auch nicht viel besser war b.z. überall einfach reingestürmt ist), ich hab mich den angeschlossen mit der kurzen aus sage "kkthxbye"
Achja der Mage hat zum krönen Abschluss noch versucht die Elite mobs mal eben weg zu bomben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und sich dann darüber noch aufregt das der tank ihn die aggro nicht nehmen kann xD)
Ich hab zu gesehen und bin im Shadow geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt vermeide ich Random Gruppen, aber manchmal gehts halt nicht anders und manchmal hat man Glück, bin auch schon auf Gruppen gestoßen wo wir komplett wipelos durch die Instanz gingen.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Oktober 2007)

Wenn deine Gruppe absolut keinen Schimmer von dem hat, was sie eigentlich machen sollten -
Versuch mit Ihnen Konstruktiv am Spielverhalten zu "Trainieren"
sollten sie Stur bleiben und "Ey rofl ich bin so imba" in ihrem Wortschatz bereits
integriert haben - /gruppe Tut mir leid, aber ihr seht es Funktioniert nicht, ihr seht keine Fehler ein - Ich bin raus. Nehmt es mir bitte nicht übel.

Ich war schon einmal knapp 8 Stunden im Schlabby (Schattenlabyrinth..) beschäftigt,
Weil der Heiler nach den ersten paar Sekunden nach dem Pull kein Mana mehr hatte,
da er Schaden mitgemacht hat und dann bei "Bedarf" geheilt hat,
Der schurke den Optimalen Moment abgewartet hat das er den Mob von hinten seinen Hinterhalt
reindrückt, um danach zu bemerken das es das Sheep war, und der Magier - weil er mit AE
die Eisfalle rausgeholt hat - Im Anschluss Blink benutzt hat um "Weiter von dem Mob Wegzukommen"
Aggro hat und der Tank(ich) ihm hinterher rennen muss, während der Heiler Schaden rausdrückt.


Mensch bin ich vom Thema abgekommen...

Hoffe es hat dir geholfen..

Grüße, Cilîu


----------



## Mädchenteam (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich muß sagen, es gab aber auch schon mal positive Augenblicke. Ich wurde beim solospielen plötzlich angeflüstert ob ich mit ins Kloster komme. Ok, ich komm mit. Die Gruppe war schon recht gut zusammengestellt. Ein Krieger, ein Priester, ein Magier eine Hexe und ich als Paladina. Alle so im Level von 34 bis 42. Es war meine erste Instanz, wo es recht starke Gegner gibt und ich war erstmalig im Kloster. Ich sagte es auch allen schon am Anfang. Auf die Frage wie ich geskillt sei, sagte ich, daß ich durch alle drei Talentbäume das passende rausgesucht hatte. Aufgaben wurden direkt nicht vergeben. Dann ging es zur sache. Der Krieger nahm den ersten sich zur Brust, der Magier sheepte einen und zauberte 2 Feuerbälle auf den Gegner die Hexe machte ihre sache, der Priester und ich schauten zu. Zack, der Gegner erledigt. Dann zum nächsten, dem Schaf. Auch hier ratz fatz tot. So ging es eine ganze weile. Wir hatten echt glück, das immer nur zwei Gegner zusammen waren. Das Freigelände wurde auch problemlos gesäubert. Im nächsten Raum war es schon anders. Da waren leider immer vier Gegner recht dicht beisammen und einzeln locken war nicht. Egal, der Priester und ich warteten erstmal wie sich die Sache entwickelt. Und siehe da, "Mein Stichwort" kam mit rücksichtslosen Art und Weise, wie einer von den Mops anfing zu zaubern. Ich nix wie hin, erstmal betäubt und dann eingeschlagen. Hatte dann auch sein Nachbarn am Hals, doch es war erträglich. 
Der einzige der nichts zu tun hatte war der Priester. Im nachhinein will ich mal behaupten, das ein Paladin zusammen mit dem Krieger eine ideale kombination ist. Selbst wenn der eine dem anderen die Bedrohung nimmt, solange die Magier und Heiler in Ruhe gelassen werden. Wir kamen durch das Kloster ohne Todesfälle. Selbst bei den Bossen. Der Krieger einen ich einen und der Magier und Hexer zauberten wie die Weltmeister. He,he, armer Priester, aus frust hat er mal hier bisserl geheilt oder sein Schutzschild dem Krieger gegeben. Alles in allem, war es ein angenehmer Instanzdurchlauf.


----------



## Defoga (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab auch das ein oder andere mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit Rnd grps gemacht. Aber dennoch war das eher selten der Fall. Ich hab da eher positivere Beispiele: War einmal Bota normal mit 2 full epics und der rest (inkl. mir) komplett Blau. Dann sind wir eigentlich durch wie durch die dm und da konnte auch der Moonkin einfach mal die Mobgruppe pullen. Mit so Gruppen ists natürlich sehr lustig. Aber wenn dann ein Stoffi mit grün/blauem equip meint er müsste die Mobgruppe pullen wenn die anderen noch am essen/trinken sind nervt das natürlich sehr schnell und man weisst denjenigen drauf hin. Meistens ist es bei mir so dass nur 1 in der Gruppe nichts kann und für den ist dann dank rnd grp ( 3 oder 4 gilden meistens) schnell ein Ersatz gefunden und es geht weiter.

Und wenn man sich mit den Leute von Anfang an gut versteht wird auch mal bei dem Ring für einen anderen gepasst, weil man vorher schon was bekommen hat.

&#8364;: @Mädchenteam: Ich würde dir empfehlen dich auf einen Skill festzulegen. Weil was willst du später machen wenn du weder richtig tanken, healer oder schaden machen kannst ( wobei schaden bei palas unso *hust*... ^^)


----------



## Cvar (18. Oktober 2007)

ich sage immer 
lol ich muss auf toilette sry bin dudu bären und katzen futter passt nich toilette besetzt cu


----------



## suppaRichie (18. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man das alles so liest muss man echt Angst haben in ne Instanz zu müssen.
Ich spiele jetzt seit etwas mehr als 3 Jahre WoW, und habe noch nie eine Gruppe geleavt egal wie mies sie war. Was nicht heist das ich mich geärgert hätte, aber ich bin nie geleavt oder hatte plötzlich einen unerklärlichen DC. 
Jeder kann das zwar halten wie er möchte, aber ich für meinen Teil habe wenn ich mich einer Gruppe anschliese, mich einer gemeinschaft angeschlossen, und da mach ich das beste draus. Klar nervt es wenn einer oder mehr nur sch..... bauen, aber was wären die Alternativen, vor allem jetzt wo man eh kaum noch Rdmgruppen zusammen bekommt? 
1. Kann man was lernen, andern Tips geben ob sie wollen oder nicht.
2. Weis man mit wem man sich nicht mehr auf ne Gruppe einlässt
3. hat man was zu erzählen wenns mal wieder nen Thread wie diesen gibt.
Ich würd mal sagen bei sovielen Twinks die mitlerweile alle Server bevölkern weis man doch eh nicht mit wem man es zu tun hat, besonders bei solchen Gruppen wie hier meist beschrieben. Klingt für mich so das einige bei ihren Twinks das gefühl haben plötzlich auf ihren Main geswitcht zu haben. Warum muss immer gleich ein Fass aufgemacht werden wenn mal was nicht so läuft wie es soll. 
Ich hab sogar gehört das es Spieler gibt die WoW nur so zum Spass spielen sollen.


----------



## Dalmus (18. Oktober 2007)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich auch schon mal gerne ne grpe leave z.B. wenn der Mage tankt( oder wie bei dem freund ein epic schwert mit stärke und ausdauer haben will) und der schurke ums verrecken beim dmgmeter oben stehen will.


Hm, es soll auch Schurken geben, die als Tank fungieren, weil grad kein Tank zur Verfügung steht (huhu Silver) und da sollte er darauf achten zum Verrecken im Damagemeter oben zu stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und tankende Mages? Da war ich neulich erst in den zerschmetterten Hallen und der Mage hat den 2. Boss getankt. War ein netter und recht fixer Run. Vor einer Weile war ich auch ein paar mal mit einer Gruppe im Bollwerk auf heroisch und auch da hat ein Mage den zweiten Boss getankt. Warum auch nicht, wenn er das entsprechende Resiequip hat und der Bosss eh nicht in den Nahkampf geht?

Insgesamt bin ich aber eher einer von denen, die es durchstehen, auch wenn's mal länger dauert. Normalerweise halte ich mich auch mit Kommentaren am Anfang zurück und sag dann erst später was, wenn keine Besserung zu sehen ist.
Hier und da kommt aber auch mal ein bissiger Kommentar, wenn Leute sich völlig zu Unrecht beschweren. Z.B. so lustige Tanks, die meinen im Offequip in eine heikle Mobgruppe zu springen und sich dann beschweren, daß sie in den 4 Sekunden in denen sie das überleben nur eine einzige Heilung bekommen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verlassen tue ich Gruppen nur sehr selten. Meistens erst nachdem sich schon einer verabschiedet hat und ich dann wirklich keine Lust hab noch Ersatz zu suchen, rüber zu porten und dann möglicherweise noch wieder durch den Respawn durch zu wipen...


----------



## Long_Wolf (18. Oktober 2007)

Im Moment bin ich noch oft auf randoms angewiesen, aber glücklicherweise bin ich meistens in guten Gruppen.

Wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft bin ich aber wahrscheinlich auch der erste der Kommentare ablässt. 

Kleine Anmerkung : Ich spiele noch nicht lange WoW aber seit 7-8 Jahren verschiedene Mmorpgs, da varieren die Klassennamen und die genauen Fähigkeiten, aber man weiss das ein Tank aggro halten muss ( wie die Fähigkeiten dafür nun genau heissen mal weg) nen Heiler heilt und die DDs Schaden fabrizieren. 

Wenn ich dann erlebe das die Leute, die schon länger spielen ihren Char nicht mal suboptimal beherrschen, oder mit einer dafür völlig ungeeigneten Skillung eine Aufgabe übernehmen wollen die sie nicht meistern können, kommt der erste Kommentar.  Meistens merkt man dann schon wer was taugt und wer nicht. Mit Glück sind die vernünftigen Leute in der Überzahl und es kommt zu einer relativ kurzen Diskussion in der Druck ausgeübt wird auf den/die Uneinsichtigen. 

Das ist schon die erste Zerreissprobe, weil einige Leute ums verrecken nicht zuhören wollen. Entweder die "Rofl-ey-lol"-Fraktion oder die "ich will hier Spass haben" bis hin zur "Ich lass mir doch net von Klasse X erklären wie ich meine Klasse spielen soll" Fraktion.


Lösungsvorschläge : 

Wer "Rofl-ey-lol" und ähnliches als Satzzeichen verwendet, sollte einmal freundlich darauf hingewiesen werden das sich zwar Kinder (das ist das wichtigste Wort) so unterhalten aber Erwachsene nicht. Entweder kommt danach ein Strom von Beleidigungen, so das man die Gruppe verlassen kann wenn der Rest auch nichts taugt, oder man hat eine Basis für einen Rausschmiss dieses Störenfriedes...

ODER man kann ab da halbwegs vernünftig mit demjenigen reden und im besten Fall nimmt er die Ratschläge an.

Die "Spass" Fraktion ist recht umgänglich, meist muss man nur darauf hinweisen das man unter "Spass haben" versteht wenig zu whipen und damit alle Spass haben die whipes im ertäglichen Rahmen bleiben sollten (bei ner random Gruppe MAL zu whipen kann passieren). Danach freundlich ein paar Tipps/Hinweise geben und es hat sich erledigt.
Die stureren Vertreter (meist ausgelaugte und müde Menschen die von der Arbeit nach Haus kommen und sich für 1-2 Stunden enstpannen wollen) verschwinden dann meistens mit mehr oder minder freundlichen Kommentaren, hat sich also auch erledigt.

Was die "Ich lass mir doch von [hier Begründung eintragen] nicht sagen wie ich (meine Klasse) zu spielen habe" Leute angeht... da bin ich mir selbst nicht ganz schlüssig. Da ich  noch nicht lange genug spiele um mehr zu bemerken als das grobe Fehler gemacht werden ( wie z.B. die Schattenpriester die als Heiler mitgehen aber dann dauerhaft in Schattenform sind) weiss ich oft zuwenig um zu wissen was genau nun falsch gemacht wird, nur DAS etwas falsch läuft sehe ich. Bekomme ich dann innerhalb der Gruppe Rückendeckung, so das detaillierter gesagt wird was falsch gemacht wird (z.B. das Priester in ihrer Schattenform eben nicht heilen können) kann ich reagieren, aber zu meinem Bedauern endet das meist so das diese Sorte Spieler gehen. Ich weiss nicht wo deren Problem liegt, aber diese Fraktion ist bisher die uneinsichtigste.

Die letzte Sorte sind dann diejenigen die immer einen Schuldigen haben müssen, und meistens ist das dann man selbst da man ja den/die unfähigen Spieler(in)  und meistens  der /die einzige Priester(in) in dem Levelbereich vertrieben hat. Da die aber meist erst auftreten wenn eh alles zum Teufel ist ist da die Lösung meist recht einfach, Gruppe verlassen und was anderes machen...


----------



## Lilynight (20. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Nabend ^^
> 
> Ihr kennt dieses Problem wahrscheinlich auch. Ihr habt euch mit der tollen Gruppen-Such-Funktion eine Gruppe zusammen gekratzt, habt euch grade alle vor der Inni euerer Wahl versammelt...und schon beim Weg vom Sammelstein zum Instanzeingang merkt ihr "Irgendwas läuft hier doch nicht richig?!"
> Und nach fünf Minuten in der Instanz seid ihr euch dann sicher: Ihr habt eine von diesen...diesen...wie sagt man...eine von diesen
> ...



*Ein sehr gutes Thema! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollchen Guppen trifft man oft aber mein Motto ist:
Niemand ist perfect, so bin ich es selber auch nicht!
Und mein Char ist auch nicht bestens gekleidet.
Ich zähle auch zu den Leuten die schelcht oder sehr schwer *Nein* sagen können und einfach ganz leicht jemanden in Stich lässt.
Meistens ziehe ich dann dementsprächend bis zum Ende mit.
ES SEI, komplette Gruppe stirbt schon am Anfang 3-4 mal hinteinander, so wie es schon mal in Mechanar vorgekommen ist.
Da habe ich mich klar und deutlich geäussert das ich da keinen weiteren Sinn sehe und falls andere für neuen Versuch interessiert sind, dann sollen sie bitte einen Ersatz für mich finden.
Was anderes bleibt nicht übrig*schulterzuckt*.*


----------



## TheMonky (20. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist das mit den schlechten Instanzengruppen ausgeglichen 50:50...Ich gehe ausschließlich mit Random-Gruppen rein, in meiner Gilde sind im Moment einfach nicht genug Leute im meinem LvL-Bereich.

Glücklicherweise ist es noch nie vorgekommen, dass ich wegen meiner Heal-Leistungen als Priester getadelt wurde, eher gegenteilig, obwohl ich eigentlich auf Shadow geskillt bin. Selbstverständlich hab ich Healequip, aber ich hab das Gefühl dass es generell für Magier schwer ist, den Schaden im Zaum zu halten. Was ist daran so schwer, antanken zu lassen? Was ist daran so schwer, den getankten Mob zu legen? Im Prinzip endet es immer im Chaos wenn jeder Spieler in Instanzen und im Solo-Spiel absolut gleich spielt, irgendwo muss man sich ja auf die Gruppe einstellen...

Naja, btt: Das schlimmste was ich mal erlebt hab war in Zul Farrak. War frisch in eine Gilde eingetreten, hatte 2 Kollegen und zwei Randoms dabei. Ich bin also in die Instanz rein und war noch in meiner Schattengestalt (sehr ungewöhlich für einen Priester!). Die Gruppe war relativ stark, bei der  3 Mobs bin ich Shadow geblieben und hab bis 70% Mana runter noch bissl Schadenszauber gecastet...Das Mobpack war also down und ich noch immer in Schattenform. Der Pala aus meiner Gilde zu mir:

Mage: Sag mal willste gar nicht healen?
Ich: Ne, mach du doch ^^
Mage: OMG WTF N00B KACKBOON     [so in etwa]
Ich: Ja, wozu gibts denn Verbände? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*kick* *ignore*

Ich bin nur dagestanden und hab die Welt nicht mehr verstanden...Bin dann gleich wieder aus der Gilde raus, der Mage war einer daraus...

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen dass auch Schattenpriester healen, und zwar nicht knapp? Hatte lange zuvor mal eine wirklich feine Kloster-Gruppe, da waren zwei Schattenpriester, ich hab am Anfang noch versucht zu healen, aber es gab da einfach nicht, bin also auch noch Shadowform gegangen und hab bei 30% Mana aufgehört mitm Schaden, so für Notfälle, wär aber auch nie wirklich nötig gewesen. Ich war mit der Gruppe in 'ner 3/4h durch!


----------



## DarkSaph (20. Oktober 2007)

Einmal war ich im versunkenen Tempel mit nem Druide, nem Mage, nem Krieger und nem Rouge. Es fing schon gut an...der Druide, der eigenrtlich heilen sollte verwandelte sich in eine Katze und meinte, er könne sich ja zurückverwandeln wenn bedarf nach Heilung bestehen würde. Dann zog er so irgendwann die Aggro, da er einfach irgendwelche Gegner angriff. Nach zwei Wipes wurfen wir ihn raus. Zum Glück fanden wir schnell nen Priest. Der heilte dann auch ordentlich. Allerding so in der Mitte der Ini meinten Rouge und Krieger sie müssten jetzt Warsong und ohne weitere Worte verließen sie die Gruppe. Wir fanden Ersatz, zwei Dudus, einer als Tank, und der andere als DD in Katzenform. Der Tankdruide wollte in Katzenform tanken, da er so mehr Schaden machen würde, was ja auch zu mehr Aggro führen würde und beschwerte sich ständig bei unserem Priest, dass er dauernd starb. Da beschlossen wir dann, dass wir besser aufhören.

Das war die schlimmste GRP, in der ich je war. Ansonsten hatt ich mal irgendwann nen Warri in der GRP, der auf alles Bedarf gemacht hat und nen Mage, der sich tatsächlich weigerte zu sheepen(er meinte wahres Können könne man nur ohne CC beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sonst hatt ich aber keine solchen Situationen mehr!


----------



## Erriel (21. Oktober 2007)

Ach wie liebe ich solche Runs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aman`Thul ist der geilste Server um solche Gruppen zu finden. Erwischt man mal ne richtig gute Random Gruppe ist das wie Weihnachten ^^.

Letztens in Hdz1:

Wir stehen an den Baracken und kämpfen uns durch die Adds. Wir hatten einen Krieger(deff) 2 Magier einen Schattenpriester und mich als Paldine dabei. Die Mages haben sich permanent in ihren Target verheddert, der Krieger war wohl ein wenig schwerhörig (anders kann ich`s mir nicht erklären wie er meinen hilfeschrei überhört hat) und der Schattenpriester hat dauernd die Sheeps rausgehauen.
Wir uns also nach 3 Wipes mit Thrall im Gepäck zum Endboss durchgeschlagen. Wir starten das Event... Da spawnen ja 3 tolle Adds. 2 Nahkampf und 1 caster Add. Gut der Krieger schaffts mit Müh und Not die Nahkämpfer an sich zu binden (wieso auch man kann ja Thrall tanken lassen ... sehr gute Idee , wenn er nich sterben würde)
Ich natürlich Heal aggro gezogen vom caster Add. Wir waren alle samt im Voice Channel , ich schrei natürlich rum das ich Heal aggro gezogen habe... keine Reaktion. Das Biest ballert munter weiter auf mich drauf. Irgendwann erbarmt sich der Schattenpriester und zieht von dem Add endlich die Aggro von mir runter. 2te Welle: Ich wieder Heal Aggro vom caster Add und einem Nahkämpfer. Ich ruf verzweifelt nach dem Krieger . Zu mehr kam ich auch nciht mehr da mich beide so kritisch getroffen haben das ich fast instant tot war.  WIPE. Mit ach und krach haben wir dann endlich den Krieger überredet bekommen mir doch bitte die Aggro vom Hals zu halten.
Nächster Versuch. Unser Mage zieht Aggro. Tot. Ich rezz ihn Klatsch krigt er vom Endboss AE Schaden ab und liegt wieder im Dreck. Dummes Timing ^^. 

Ich habs eiskalt durchgezogen mit der Random Gruppe da man Wartezeiten bei uns auf dem Server hat wo man unter 3 Std in keine Instanz kommt. Mit ganz viel GLück auch mal einen ganzen Tag lang nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber dafür das außer der Krieger und ich noch keiner der anderen in der Instanz war liefs eigentlich recht gut außer das die Mages abundzu vergessen haben das sie sheepen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Also macht euch nix aus so bratzigen Gruppen. 

Aber zum Thema Twink:  Ich habe auch mehrere Twinks . Darunter meine 70er Holy Priesterin meine 70er Gebrechen Hexe und die anderen dümpeln so im 30-40er Bereich rum. Ich mein wenn ich sehe das ein Priester scheiße baut sag ichs ihm. Wenn ein krieger scheiße baut sag ichs ihm genauso ^^. Ich sehe das einfach und mach die Leute darauf aufmerksam. Ich halte mich für keinen Pro R0xx0r der alles alleine macht, aber mir fallen einfach so Sachen auf die man Optimieren kann. Nur ich lass mir weißgott nich von einem grottigen Def-Tank erklären wie ich meine Paladine oder Hexe zu spielen habe , wenn er nichtmal weiß das er Donnerknall inzwischen auch in Def-Haltung verwenden kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


So Long , Lustiges Gruppe suchen.


----------



## Tôny (21. Oktober 2007)

Naja es kommt drauf an man merkt oft ja auch das es einfach neue Spieler sind (in low lvl inis) da schmunzel ich eher und erinner mich daran wie ich in der Beta rumgegurkt bin.

Wenn die grp einfach schlecht ist ruft idr die Gilde oder das RL. 
Wenn ich so wannabe pgs á la mage pullt mit Pyro BOOOM ....whipe...Mage: "zomfg ololol was seid ihr für naps olol tnak halt aggro ey ja bitte nä"  habe.
Einfach "FU pricks" und heartstone ;P


----------



## Godo (21. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich beim Twinken in einer low-level-instanz auf Spieler treffe die noch etwas unbeholfen wirken, dann bringt mich das normalerweise auch zum Schmunzeln. Eine kleine Nachricht an den Betreffenden um ihm das Spiel und seine Klasse etwas näher zu bringen und er freut sich hoffentlich das man ihn nicht für seine Fehler verurteilt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider gibt es auch solche die das missverstehen oder schlichtweg ignorieren.So kommt es schonmal vor das der Krieger entgegen aller Hinweise dem Schami sein Schild wegwürfelt, um sich dann offentichtlich eingeschnappt (weil man ihm erklären wollte das intelligenz dem krieger nichts nützt) per Ruhestein verabschiedet. Da frage ich mich wirklich wer da wohl hinter dem rechner sitzt....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, davon mal abgesehen ist aller Anfang nunmal schwer und wir alle waren mal "noobs", deswegen sind die Instanzen am Anfang zum Glück auch noch nicht so schwer und eben auch mal zu viert oder sogar zu dritt zu schaffen. Schließlich braucht man zeit um seine Klasse in den Griff zu bekommen und zu lernen....

Wenn ich allerdings sehe wie der lvl 56 Krieger dem dudu das leder wegwürfelt, oder man den brt-Tank (vergeblich) darauf hinweisen muss das es nicht reicht nur einen Gegener anzugreifen um den Heiler zu schützen...... -kein Kommentar-  

Aber auch auf Verzauberer, die nach einstimmigem Beschluss etwas zu entzaubern um dann um den Splitter zu würfeln, einfach mit dem selbigen verschwinden, muss man leider achtgeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gehe meistens mit meiner Gilde ein Instanzen, nur selten muss ich mal zu einer Zufallsgruppe greifen, was leider viel zu häufig dem sprichwörlichen Griff in die Kloschüssel gleicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Leider bin ich zu gutmütig um die Gruppe einfach zu verlassen wenn ich merke das irgendwas nicht stimmt mit meinen Mitstreitern, ich habe mir aber fest vorgenommen in Zukunft die gruppe zu verlassen wenn nicht auf Hinweise und Bitten reagiert wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Leider ist es von Zeit zu Zeit nunmal nicht so einfach überhaupt eine Gruppe zu finden. 

Mfg


----------



## MiKlAtScH (21. Oktober 2007)

*muss auch ersta was dazu sagen mir ises auch scho oft passiert aber letztens war der hammer.habe mir letztens einje gruppe zusammen gesucht für gruppen questen im arathihochland hatte auch nach ner weile nen netten jäger dabei.haben natürlich noch jemandne gesagt da es zu dritt meistens leichter is.auf jedenfall nach der hälfte der quest sagte der hexer auf einma er müsse ma schnell afk und geht auf folgen naja ich mir nix gedacht und schön mit den jäger mobs gekillt sachen gesammelt und ehre.so nach 15 minuten kam mir das schon bisl komisch vor aber nungut aber nach 20min habsch mir gedacht kann doch echt nich sein.auf jeden hab ich mich dann so hinter nen pfeiler lang geschlichen das der hexer sich nich mehr bewegen konnte.ich bin dann weiter gelaufen und tod war er und gleich nach dem er tod war war er auch off oO sowas hasse ich am meisten habe ja nix gegen leute die ma bei sowas kurz afk gehen aber nich so dreist^^gestern auch wieder hexer in gruppe für hügel de rklingenhauer sein gegenstand war nich dabei beim bossdrop schwupp war se off.natürlich die freundin von der gesagt die hat disc^^jaja 30min disc türlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder auch die jäger die mit pet antanken und wenn der krieger sagt mach ma knurren vom pet aus wegen aggro wo dann der jäger sagt kann ich doch nix für wenn meine süsse mehr schaden macht als du.oder die hexer die denken lebenzentzug is das einzigste mittel gegen nen 70iger eli boss.-.-

lg mimo  *


----------



## Ashino (21. Oktober 2007)

Hey,

ich kenn das Problem auch nur zu gut, und ich muss sagen,
dass ich es wahrscheinlich wie viele andere mache, denn ich 
versuche denen zu erklären was sie verbessern können und wenn ich 
dann bei einem auf Ignore lande. Wayne. Dann sag ich nochmal Bye und bin raus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: MiKlAtScH bei dir hört sich das so an als ob nur Hunter und Hexer solch Sachen machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Ashino


----------



## Priesterix (21. Oktober 2007)

Also Ich hatte auch schon meine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Gruppen... Wenn ich die möglichkeit hätte, auf Randomgrps zu verzichten, würde ich es natürlich gerne machen... nur hab ich das Problem, dass es um meine Gilde gerade ziemlich schlecht bestellt ist, da viele 70er geleaved haben, da sie es nicht abwarten konnten, ne eigene Raidgruppe hinzubekommen. Aber gut... wir versuchen eben wieder 70er zusammenzubekommen auch wenn das nicht leicht ist.

Also zu meinen schlechten Erfahrungen... Wenn sich zwei Spieler in einer Gruppe nicht verstehen und dauernt zuflamen, aber dennoch in der Gruppe bleiben wird der Run in den meisten Fällen nichts. Es herrscht einfach eine schlechte Stimmung und der Spaß am Spiel ist dann auch recht schnell weg... Dann wenn sich der Healer mit dem Tank zofft oder so, wird halt auch mal schnell "vergessen" zu healen und so weiter.

Ich hatte einmal ein Erlebnis aufem Testserver... Wir waren ZG, und an einem Boss war gerade besprechung... dann kommt ein Mage, und pullt den Boss einfach mit einem Pyroschlag. Klar, wir waren alle 70 und mit T6, aber das hat den Mage auch nicht retten können... 

Dann hab ich des Pech, meine Karapre bis jetzt nicht beenden zu können, da ich auch mit ner kompletten 70er rndgrp es nicht mal geschafft habe bisher, HDZ1 zu räumen...

Naja aber damit es sich nicht so anhört, als wäre jeder randomrun zum scheitern verurteilt... Der Threat is ja da, damit man seine schlechten Erfahrungen mitteilt ^^

Mein erster Slabby run zum Beispiel war total locker und ging flink, wir hatten keinen Wipe und kein einziger is mal gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beremor (21. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> achja... irgendwer hat gewschrieben dass er nen warri mit stoffrüssi gesehen hat...
> lol... ich hab mal im bg nen warri mit nem stab gesehen
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte sein, dass ich der Warri war XD
Ich hab' in der Tat mal 'ne Zeit lang einen Stab getragen, aber den hab ich nimmer ... Und bezüglich Noobs:
Krieger DÜRFEN Stäbe tragen, weil sie Stäbe tragen KÖNNEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na ja, however, BTT

Lustige Gruppen hatte ich auch schon, zum Beispiel in Ragefire:
Wir waren da mal einfach so im Flammenschlund, ich als Jäger, dazu zwei Schurken und einen Dudu. Alle recht hohe Levels, also kein Problem. Plötzlich fällt ein grüner Zweihandhammer, der Dudu fragt, ob er Bedarf machen darf. Na ja, typische Antwort, Bedarf ist Bedarf, der Dudu würfelt also Bedarf. Alle sind happy, und gehen zur nächsten Mobgruppe. Dort fällt ein zweiter grüner Zweihandstreitkolben mit schlechteren Stats als den Ersten. Und was macht der Herr Dudu? Bedarf ...


----------



## Huntara (21. Oktober 2007)

Zum Glück hatte ich bisher erst 1 mal Pech mit einer Gruppe, aber man kann die ja dann verlassen
und gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Priesterix (21. Oktober 2007)

Kátzé schrieb:


> achja... irgendwer hat gewschrieben dass er nen warri mit stoffrüssi gesehen hat...
> lol... ich hab mal im bg nen warri mit nem stab gesehen
> 
> 
> ...



Ich erinner mich noch an meinen ersten Warri den ich mal gemacht hab als ich noch ein Frischling war... da hab ich auch ab und zu Stäbe getragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber naja wenn die Stats passen, wieso nich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## supiflo (21. Oktober 2007)

Mal ernsthaft, haben Stäbe an sich starke Nachteile gegenüber anderen Zweihandwaffen? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gab es z.B. in ZG einen Stab mit Melee Stats, war der brauchbar oder allein, weil er ein Stab ist, Mist?

Stäbe wäre immerhin auch Zweihänder, die Schamanen skilllos benutzen können.

Edit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorugrimm (21. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist es bis jetzt nur einmal schlimm geworden,(bin ja noch recht jung, stufe 51) als in uldaman der Jäger alles gepullt hat um sich danach sofort totzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn wir dann doch mal einen boss gelegt habe hatte er natürlich für alles bedarf, da wir den fortschritt ja nur ihm zu verdanken haben. habe mich dann bei den andren mitgleidern entschuldigt das ich gehe, aber mit so einem könnte ich nicht zusammen spielen.


Sie haben es verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ramana (21. Oktober 2007)

Das geilste das ich je erlebt hatte war so passiert:
Vor Tiefensumpf
-Tankpala (ich)
-Tankkrieger
-Magier
-Schattenpriester

Wir suchten en heiler und fanden ihn einen heil pala.
- +heil Pala

Es war alles so schön bis auf die 3000mana und die max. 3 heals des heil palas.
(Zum vergleich ich hatte zu der zeit 5000mana)
Aber egal vor dem ersten boss. Noch 2 Mobs umzulegen.
Alle tot nochmal.
Wieder alle tot.
Dann soll ich doch heilen wenn ich´s besser wüsste.
Also ich heile.
Leider waren meine heil zauber zu diesem zeitpunkt noch nicht besonderst gut.
Da wir 1. 4 aus einer gilde sind haben wir direkt nach dem ersten boss alle die gruppe wortlos verlassen.

Meine konsequens (Sry wegen meiner Rechtschreibung) ich hab mich auf holy geskillt und hab 7000 mana 

Ach ja und kann auch heilen


----------



## Naxxun (21. Oktober 2007)

Normalerweise verlasse ich Gruppen ohne Vorwarnung aber mit Ankündigung.
Hab vorher dann aber auch vorher Ersatz besorgt.


----------



## Seeer (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich muss meinem Vorredner Kujon recht geben. Random-Grp. sind einfach eine Bereicherung !

Ich bin seit langem ein 70er Jäger habe alle Instanzen auf dem Weg dahin ausschließlich mit Randoms (außer MC und jetzt Kara) gemacht. Die Erfolgsquote liegt bei mir bei 9:1, wenns um Spass geht. Hab alles auch erlebt, was weiter oben an Missständen beschrieben wurde, aber was solls, so ist das Leben, wenn man nett und höflich bleibt, hat man mehr davon.
Meine FL ist voll mit Leuten mit denen ich in Instanzen war und immer mal wieder gehe (immer in rnd). Kam dadurch sogar in eine MC-Stamm-Grp., weil dort 4 Leute drin waren, mit denen ich schon mal irgendwann in Rnds unterwegs war und die sich an mich erinnerten, als ich mich dort bewarb.

Ich mein nur: seit lockerer, habt mehr Spass, wenn sich jeder ein kleines bißchen weniger wichtig nimmt klappts meistens mit dem Nachbarn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

letztens in Maraudon hatten wir einen Krieger/Schami/Priester/Jäger(meine wenigkeit) und einen Hexenmeister.

Zwei sind in unserer Gilde, da gibt es ja keine Schwierigkeiten, doch bei der Vergabe von Zeichen für verschiedene Vorgehensweisen, hat der Tank nicht verstanden, dass das blaue Quadrat für die Eisfalle gedacht ist.

Also tankt er andauernd dieses Zeichen an! Bei der Nachfrage, warum er dies macht, hab ich natürlich keine Antwort bekommen.

Der Schami war ein super motivierter (ich zocke den Schami meiner Freundin ab und zu, deswegen kenne ich mich etwas aus), der haut einen Blitz nach den anderen raus, die Frostschocks und wat weiß ich noch was.

Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, dass der Tank dauernd immer hinter den Gegner herlaufen muss, um wieder die Aggro zu bekommen.

Gut, an diesen Abend hab ich Fehler gemacht, bin bei einem Whipe vor "Angst" den Weg zurückgelaufen, doch da gab es irgendwie eine Patrouille, dachte wir hätten alles gesäubert...=)

Aber vorherige Absprachen sollten schon eingehalten werden.

Am besten sind auch die Leute, die einfach Gier machen, weil der Artikel ja super zu dem Chara passt, trotzallem kann man so freundlich sein und erstmal Nachfragen.

Was noch cool gewesen ist, war im Kloster. Dort wurde der Schlächter gedroppt und ich hab es garnicht realisiert und die Axt gewonnen. Plötzlich nennt mich der Krieger Ninjalooter!!!???

Ich dachte nur: HÄH?? Was will der von mir??? Hab doch Bedarf ausgewählt und Jäger können die Axt auch tragen, dann meinte er, er möchte es nicht im AH sehen oder das ich es einem anderen gebe!!!
Wusste vorher nicht, wie blöd einige Leute sein können!


----------



## Radängel (22. Oktober 2007)

ich find random heroic gruppen momentan schlimm, dazu ein kleiner schwenk aus meiner zockerjugend ( also vorgestern ):

Mechanar Heroic Gruppe gesucht, gefunden - der Krieger war grün / blau equipped ( dungeon3 set, questitems und noch paar random grüne teile mit guten stats ) 

wir pullen uns links entlang zum ersten schlüsselmeister, er ist nicht da

"wer hat schon eine id in mecha?", lautete meine frage

daraufhin Staubtrocken die Antwort vom Krieger:"Gehn wir raus ich resette eben die Instanz."


----------



## Lexort (22. Oktober 2007)

Mal zu Palas ein paar Worte:

- wer unter LVL 50 unbedingt einen auf heiler machen will wird nur selten als Pala ohne Stoffitems auskommen, es gibt einfach drunter so gut wie nichts, wer sich also aufregt das ein Pala im Low LVL bereich Heilstoff needed ist wohl selber der Boon.
- dann wer sich aufregt ein Pala verweigert das Heilen nimmt aber Heilkram mit, sry aber ich mach das genauso, denn z.B. bei Aran gibts nicht zu tanken da muß ich mitheilen was anderes kann ich da nicht sinnvoll machen, aber in ner 5er heil ich trotzdem nie und nimmer. (Natürlich wird nur Heilzeug so mitgenommen das kein anderer will)
- Protpalas die meinen Weihespam reicht und fertig - hmm kein Wunder das es solche Leute gibt, wird ja ständig in den Foren gehault das Tanken mit Pala sooo easy sei *rofl*
- Und im Defzeug hab ich auch in Kara keine 5000 Mana ungebufft, vorm Tiefensumpf also erst recht nicht, danke das Du Holy geworden bist, noch einen der uns den Ruf versaut hätten wir auch kaum gebraucht.


----------



## Windkrieg (22. Oktober 2007)

Bin für gewöhnlich immer der Letzte, der geht...

Das einzige mal, bei dem ich vorzeitig abgehauen bin, war ein Blutkessel Run mit 3 Polen, die weder Deutsch noch Englisch konnten und leider Gottes auch irgendwie nicht wussten wie man seinen Charakter spielt.
Letzlich sind sie dann zu dritt vorne gestanden, ein Warri mit seltsamer Mischung aus Leder und Plattenequip und ohne jegliches Benutzen von Skills, ein Magier der sich im Nahkampf versuchte und ein Hexer der sein Pet für sich spielen lies.
Nach beidseitigem Einverständnis mit dem Heiler sind wir beide geleaved, weils einfach keinen Sinn gemacht hat.

Oder letztens im Echsenkessel, Sklaven, ein netter dynamischer Healdruide "ich mach imba heal", der es für wichtiger hielt AoE Spells zu casten, Treants zu beschwören und wild in der Gegend herumzuspringen, als halbwegs effektiv zu heilen. Den haben wir aber aufgrund recht guter Gruppenzusammenstellung bis zum Schluss in der Gruppe behalten, da er wirklich ein lustiges Kerlchen war... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles in Allem ists mit Random Gruppen wirklich oft eine große Tortur, meistens weil die Leute frühzeitig ohne ersichtlichen Grund abhauen oder sich die Gruppe nach bestimmten erfolgreichen Bossbezwingungen seltsamerweise in Luft auflöst.

Ausnahmen bestätigen, wie immer, die Regel.

Gruß,

W.


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> letztens in Maraudon hatten wir einen Krieger/Schami/Priester/Jäger(meine wenigkeit) und einen Hexenmeister.
> 
> ...



Was ist hier falsch gelaufen?
1. Ist nicht in jeder Gruppe das blaue 4eck das Zeichen für Eisfalle, da auch nicht in jeder Gruppe ein Jäger mitkommt.
Deshalb sollten, wie du schon gemeint hast, eine genaue Absprache gemacht werden was mit jedem Zeichen gemeint ist, und nur der wo die Ini kennt oder sich mit der Zeichengebung auskennt sollte das tun, im Zweifel aber der Tank da er hoffentlich weiss in welcher reihenfolge er tanken will.

2. Das Ding mit dem Schami  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist genau das was in Lowinis oft passiert, entweder ist es der Twink, der natürlich nicht richtig gespielt werden kann, weil es meist nicht mal entfernt was mit dem Main zu tun hat, oder der Char der/des/eines Freund/in/es (eher ne seltenheit) den man natürlich noch weniger kennt als seinen Tink.

3.Die Pats:
In Maraudon genauso wie in vielen andren Lowinis respawnen die Pats recht schnell, von daher ist wegaufen selten erfolgreich, zumal einige Mobs dich eh einholen könnten bzw. durch eine Fernangriff dich verlangsamen....

4. Der für mioch jetzt mal wichtigste Punkt.
Ich hoffe mal das nur grade im eifer was verwechselt hast, ansonsten nur zur klarstellung:
Gier würfelt man, wenn man das Item nicht wirklich braucht oder/und es verkaufen möchte, oder es ein Item ist das man für seinen Beruf braucht.
Bedarf würfelt man, wenn man auch wirklich bedarf an dem Item hat, oder es entzaubert werden soll und das was rauskommt in der Gruppe ausgewürfelt wird.
Der Bedarfwurf wird dem Gierwurf imer bevorzugt gewertet, also hatte dein Mitspieler Recht der Ninja warst du.
Passen naja wers nicht will braucht auch nicht zu würfeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieser Beitrag hört sich jetzt vieleicht etwas hart an, ist aber nicht so hart gemeint.

MFG


----------



## Kadorkeule (22. Oktober 2007)

Ahoi,

wenn ich das alles so lese hab ich ja mit meinem Random-Grps bisher echt Glück gehabt. Eigentlich hab ich noch nie nen wirklichen Ausrutscher nach unten dabei gehabt. Klar gab/gibt es zu Anfang immer mal wieder eingewöhungsprobleme, das hat sich dann nach 1-2 Wipes aber auch gegeben.

Bisher hatte ich immer nur Ausrutscher nach oben. ZH mit nem Tankpala (T4/T5 Equip) und 3 andren Full-Epic ausgestatteten.  Dauer 50 Minuten und der Tankpala hat sich mit dem Mage um Platz 1 der DD-Liste gestritten ;-).

Oder mal mit 3 Leuten aus meiner Gilde einen Tank für Mecha Heroic gesucht und gefunden. Gutes Equip und auch gute Aggro-Kontrolle. Nach 45 Minuten war die Inst clear. Mage und Priester hatten wenig Verschnaufpausen, weil der ein Höllentempo vorgelegt hat. Sowie die beiden wieder auf ca. 90% Mana waren nächster Pull. War echt Klasse wir haben viel gelacht in dem Run. Ähnliches hat ich auch schonmal im SLab gehabt wieder mit 3 Gildenmembern udn 1 Rnd Tank. Wobei ich bei den beiden Runs denke das viel damit zusammenhing, das wir in der Konstelation aus Gildenmitglieder schon wochenlang durch die Inis zogen und genau wussten wer was wie macht und wir nur den Tank, sein Ding machen lassen mussten. 

Aber trotzdem waren das 3 echte Highlights, die ich mit Sicherheit nie erlebt hätte, wenn wir/ich nicht mit dem ein oder anderen Random immer mal wieder losziehen würden. Wenn man immer Nur in der Gilde loszieht, ist es immer Schema-F jeder weis was der andere macht, es kommt halt kein Überraschungsmoment dazu und das ist es was für mich die Würze einer Randomgruppe ausmacht.


----------



## madcatwarrior (22. Oktober 2007)

also wer seinen Char beherrscht weis was er kann und wie er in welcher Situation zu reagieren hat,
wenn jetzt aber in einer NOOB-Gruppe (das stellt sich meistens nach den ersten Moobs raus) nicht richtig (wie es die Stituation erlaubt) aggiert dann gibts meiner Meinung nach ein paar Abmahnungen/Belehrungen und wenn dann nicht reagiert wird den Quit (ganz konsequent), weil da ist mir die Spielzeit zu kostbar um diese mit Noobs die nicht lernen wollen zu verplemern.

Aber um solchen Situationen vorzubeugen sollte sich jeder der seinen Char hochlevelt da schon mit andern Spielern aggieren und nicht alles alleine machen (weil WOW ist kein Solokontent) denn da bei kleinen Quests sieht man schon ob der eine oder ander was kann und dann nimmt man den in die Buddylist mit auf und hat für Notzeiten die richtigen Spieler (oder gründet mit denen gleich eine Gilde).

und Kadorkeule um solche Runs wie du beschrieben hast zu machen geht das nur mit guten Leuten die man kennt (Gilde und Buddylist). da hat man Spaß/Zeit/Gold und viel zu lachen. aber mit einer absoluten RandomGruppe gibts nur Stress und Repkosten.


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

madcatwarrior schrieb:


> und Kadorkeule um solche Runs wie du beschrieben hast zu machen geht das nur mit guten Leuten die man kennt (Gilde und Buddylist). da hat man Spaß/Zeit/Gold und viel zu lachen. aber mit einer absoluten RandomGruppe gibts nur Stress und Repkosten.


Ansichtsache, ich war lange Zeit nur auf Randomgruppen angewiesen und kann dir nur sagen das ich schon viel Spass hatte aber mich auch schon mega geärgert hatte. Aber zu behaupten das man gleich nach den erstn Mobs weis mit wem man es zu tun hat ist einfach falsch, 2 Gründe dazu:
1. bei einem absolutem Random kennt niemand den andren also ist eigentlich schon klar das man erst ein Team werden muss und das geht nicht in 10m laufen.
2. Selbst wenn man 1-2 oder sogar 3 Leute schon kennt ist jeder neue ein Fremdkörper der sich anpassen muss oder man sich ihm anpasst.

Zum Abschluss noch, NOOB hat sich so ziemlich zu einem Schimpfwort gemausert, von daher sag ich dir mal einfach wer seinen Char solo auf 70 lvlt kann kein Noob sein, er hat vieleicht keine Erfahrung in Teamplay aber das macht ihn nicht zu einem Anfänger, was du vieleicht mit Noob meintest.


----------



## shadow24 (22. Oktober 2007)

Cancery schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht noch eine Methode die ich garnicht in betracht gezogen habe? Kennt ihr solche Gruppen auch oder noch schlimmere? Oder seid ihr vielleicht eine Paladin, fühlt euch durch meinen Post angegriffen und wollt mir jetzt mal ganz genau erklären warum Stoff der einzig wahre Rüstungstyp für einen Pala ist?
> 
> Sollte eines davon zutreffen, dann schreibt hier eure Tipps für derart verfahrene Situationen, eure schönsten
> 
> ...


Hi,also erstmal zum Thema Pala mit Stoffsachen:ich selbst trage als Holy z.B. auch in inis anstatt Plattenhelm Stoff,weil mir einfach die +Heilwerte und +int darauf wesentlich mehr bringen,als ein Ausdauer und Stärke-Plattenhelm...
mit meiner anderen Plattenrüstung und Aura der Hingabe hab ich mehr als genug Schutz.und fürs heilen braucht man nun mal ne Menge Mana.wenn ich also ein Stoffteil mit +40 heal, +30 int aber nur 145 rüstung habe bringt mir das entschieden mehr als ein Plattenhelm mit +35 stärke,+40 ausdauer und 1k rüstung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
so,zum Thema inis:also ich denke jeder ist schon mal in eine Gruppe reingeraten, wo man sich nur mit Mühe und Not zurückhalten konnte gleich wieder zu leaven...aber das es nicht immer an Spieler sondern auch mal an der Technik liegt, habe ich hier noch gar net gelesen...
so hatte ich z.B.letztens aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten ein peinliches Meisterstück vollbracht(vermisse hier in den Beiträgen eh die Selbstkritik):
Gruppe:2 Jäger,1 Druide(tank),1 Hexenmeister und ich (holy pala)....
wir in DK rein und jeder kennt dort das grüne Ungeheuer gleich um die Ecke welches ordentlich Schaden verursacht...naja,wir die ersten mobs vorne umgehauen und ich will mana nachtanken,weil ich zu Beginn der Ini alle durchgebuffed(und zwei drei mal hochgeheilt habe bei den ersten mobs), da läuft der druide auf den Riesen zu, während ich es mir erstmal gemütlich mache und guck beim trinken auf die anzeige des druiden und seh das der nur noch halbes Leben hat.ich spring mit 3/4 vollem mana hoch und lauf um die ecke und fang an zu heilen,da laggt mein PC und der heal kommt zu spät,sodass tank tot ist..sofort geht das monster auf die anderen,die jetzt versuchen zum ausgang zu kommen.naja,das Monster ist schnell und der einzige der rauskommt bin ich mit Angstblase...sofort muss ich mir natürlich vom dudu anhören:warum heilst du nicht,verdammte scheisse... ich als Gegenfrage:warum rennst du los wenn ich mana tanke?darauf mischt sich hexer ein und sagt:du hattest doch halb voll mana.da kannst doch heilen...
das gerade von einem der auch ständig mana nachtanken muss.fand ich natürlich blöd und erwähnte auch nix mehr vom lag,weil ich einfach schon sauer war,das der dudu nich warten konnte bis ich auch fertig war...
naja,ich alle gerezzt.tank daraufhin wieder mana nach,da greift doch der druide schon wieder an,während ich noch sitze.wir gerade so den Riesen gelegt,aber ich natürlich noch genervter und streite mich richtig mit dem tank und sag auch noch das er vlt kein heal mehr von mir bekommt.ich dachte jetzt kommt ignore oder Gruppenleave,aber nein er machte weiter.fand ich wiederum gut von ihm...
naja,und jetzt kam das megapeinliche:der 2.Riese wartete.dudu rauf auf ihn und ich will anfangen zu heilen,da hab ich ein richtigen lag und steh da wirklich 4-5 sek in einem standbild.als es wieder bei mir lief dudu natürlich fast down und bevor ich noch was machen konnte, der schon wieder down.wir haben den Riesen zu viert noch down bekommen,aber dudu natürlich sauer und dachte ich hätte mein versprechen wahr gemacht ihn nicht mehr zu heilen.ich ihn angewhispert das ich lag hatte.er zurückgewhispert er würde mir das glauben.
daraufhin hatte ich erstma kein lag,aber dank eines pets von einem der Jäger hatten wir noch ein zusätzlichen wipe,der nicht gerade zur Beruhigung beitrug.und dann kam auch noch ein disconnect kurz vorm ersten boss.und richtig übel.musste komplett alles runterfahren und neu anmelden...als ich wieder in gruppe war,sagte ich nur das es wohl besser ist wenn ich aufhöre,da ich etwas probleme mit der leitung habe.darufhin der dudu nur h schade... und im selben Sekundenbruchteil war ich schon aus gruppe gekickt...
ich will damit andeuten das es auch oftmals technische probleme sind,die zu solchen blöden Situatioen führen können.der dudu wird bestimmt nie wieder mit mir durch eine ini laufen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isytareu (22. Oktober 2007)

Hyaten schrieb:


> und ach ja priester die bei 98% health anfangen ne große welle der heilung zu casten und nach 2 mins oom sind^^



Das war dann aber ein komischer Priester große welle der heilung können nur Schamis  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
----------------------------------------


Aber um zum Thema zu kommen solche grp hatte ich leider auch schon zu genüge.
Aber am allerbesten fand ich 3 exemplare die ich wahrscheinlich nie vergessen werde.

Einmal nen 45er Krieger der mit dem heiler Kolben aus Kloster getankt hat ja er hatte 
nur den kolben und nichts in der offhand. 
Als ich ihn erstmal über whisper fragte um ihn nicht vor den anderen bloß zu stellen, sagte 
er das war halt der beste Kolben im ah und er habe sonst nichts anderes......
(zur erinnerung der kolben ist bop und kann nie und nimmer im ah gewesen sein)

Dann ein lvl 43 Pala der wirklich alles bedarft hat was gedroppt ist.
Als wir ihn drauf ansprachen kam keine antwort wie sollte es auch anders sein. 
(und ja wir haben ihn mehrmals drauf angesprochen ganz zum schluss bekamm er sogar nen whisper)
Irgendwann wurd die grp richtig sauer und sie haben ihn gekickt. 
Darauf schrieb er mich an da er wissen wollte wieso er geflogen sei. 
Nachdem ich es ihm erklärt hab sagte er: Achso ich wusste nicht das ihr mich meintet. *hust*  

Und zu guter letzt mein lieblings Krieger (ich werde dich nie vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Wir waren DK und schon bei den ersten 2 mobs stand fest das wird nichts!! 
Er maulte den Mage an er solle ihn erst antanken lassen da er ihm die ganze zeit aggro klauen 
würde und er so nicht spielen kann.
Nun ja gesagt getan Magier entschuldigte sich und wartet damit der Krieger antanken konnte,
nur irgendwie bekam er trotzdem prompt aggro als ich mir dann den mob genauer anschaute 
sah ich das die sache eindeutig war es fehlte rüstung zereissen.
Als ich den krieger im grp chat darauf ansprach ist er total am rad gedreht und war standhaft 
der meinung der mage sei schuld und rüstung zereissen sei unnötig zum tanken.....


Was ich auch ganz toll finde ist wenn man in eine grp kommt und der Krieger erstmal alle fragt ob nicht jemand nen einhandschwert oder nen schild dabei hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (22. Oktober 2007)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Hi,also erstmal zum Thema Pala mit Stoffsachen:ich selbst trage als Holy z.B. auch in inis anstatt Plattenhelm Stoff,weil mir einfach die +Heilwerte und +int darauf wesentlich mehr bringen,als ein Ausdauer und Stärke-Plattenhelm...
> ....
> wir in DK rein ..



*räusper*

Maske der Buße


----------



## -coRe (22. Oktober 2007)

sag einfach: "habt ihr eure chars in der kelloggspackung gefunden?", oder einfach nur "omg". wenn sie einen dann noch zuflamen auf ignore und bye.

eine schnelle und direkte art seine gefühle zum ausdruck zu bringen und außerdem bekommt man eine nette liste mit leuten, mit denen man besser nichts mehr zu tun haben will, zusammen.

sollte nichts mehr helfen: drück alt f4 und hol dir ein bier.


hf&gl, 

core


/EDIT kleine anekdote zum schluss: holy pala rollt need auf  Ring der fröstelnden Wonne obwohl 3 melee klassen dabei sind.

vergelter pala hat damals need 100 auf meine hose vom Hexer D3 set gerollt.

beide haben natürlich gewonnen und sich ganz doll gefreut >_<


----------



## TheHaunted80 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Supparichie,

deine "Kritik" oder deine Anmerkungen hab ich jetzt nicht als angriff gesehen etc..du hast ja schon Recht, hab im Eifer des Gefechtes die zwei Sachen verwechselt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir haben uns ja abgesprochen, mit der Eisfallenmarkierung..und ich denke der Schami war eher kein Twink..(behaupte ich mal..) er ist auf lvl 45ig gewesen, auch wenn das nichts heißen mag..

Und bezüglich "Ninjalooter": Ich spiele das Spiel seit knapp 4-5 Monaten, mir geht es nicht um Gegenstände, wir haben eine Gilde gegründet mit zwei guten Freunden von uns, die haben schon viel Erfahrung sammeln können, besitzen viele 70iger etc..deswegen ging es mir Nie um Gegenstände etc..natürlich finde ich es kacke, wenn ich eine Ini besuche und nix droppt für mich oder einer bekommt die ganzen Sachen.

Worauf ich hinauswollte ist einfach, er hätte den "Schlächter" von mir bekommen, da mir, wie gesagt, dass nicht wichtig ist, aber wer einen so blöd von der Seite an macht, der hat in einer Gruppe erstens nix verloren und bekommt von mir aus trotz nix.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muradin2 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wenn mir was an der Gruppe nicht passt, z.B. ein Pala, der auf die D3-Sachen vom Hexer würfelt, dann sag ich das auch klipp und klar. Und wenn die Leute es nicht kapieren wollen und ich kein Bock mehr auf Streitigkeiten habe, sage ich einfach: "tschüss. sucht euch n andern idioten"

mfG


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

@coRe
Na Gott sei dank das so selten was aus recht unverständlichen Gründen Items gewürfelt werden. Dann hät ich eigentlich nach meiner ersten Wochen WoW schon wieder aufhörn können. Das ihr mit Ninjas immer noch nicht leben gelernt habt? tz
Wenn ne Ignorliste ne begründung hat, dann doch für Ninjas oder ähnliches. Aber das Prob ist wenn ich wen für jeden kleinen Sch.... auf ignor setzen dann weis ich natürlich nicht wohin mit Ninjas und der Gleichen.
Aber ne Gruppe beleidigen und alle auf ignor setzen ist ne super Leistung, Hut ab du bis der Held vom hiesigen Erdbeerfeld.


----------



## charso (22. Oktober 2007)

also ich mache es immer kurz und schmerzlos wenn ich in solche gruppen komme.
,,sry aber das mach i-wie mit so einer gruppe kein sein'' naja und meistens stimmen dir mir immer zu und wenn ich können die eh nichts machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## suppaRichie (22. Oktober 2007)

TheHaunted80 schrieb:


> Hallo Supparichie,
> 
> deine "Kritik" oder deine Anmerkungen hab ich jetzt nicht als angriff gesehen etc..du hast ja schon Recht, hab im Eifer des Gefechtes die zwei Sachen verwechselt..
> 
> ...


Deswegen hab ich es erwähnt, hab mir schon gedacht das du das verwechselt hast. Und nur mal so sag, Itemgeil sind wir alle irgendwie, sonst würden wir onlinemaumau spielen, und jeder fühlt sich angepisst wenn ihm was zu unrecht weggewürfelt wird. Ich glaube dir auch wenn er normal gefragt hätte du ihm das Teil gegeben hättest. 
Ich sag mir halt wenn ich in Rdmgruppen mit geh das mit allem rechnen muss und freu mich, wenn ich mich nicht ärgern musste, was eigentlich sehr oft der Fall war bis jetzt. Und so ein Kindera a wie die Leute zu beleidigen dann zu leaven und dann noch alle auf igno, zeugt meiner Meinung nach von einer sehr hohen Inteligenz so von dem Neveau einer Eintagsfliege.
Nur mal ne Frage an die Ignoweltmeister glaubt ihr ernsthafft es intresiert irgendjemand auf eurer Liste das er bei euch einer von max 499 anderen ist?


----------



## Lurock (22. Oktober 2007)

ich finde immernoch das man es erst mal mit reden versuchen sollte, ehrlichkeit ist da an 2. stelle, wenns dann net funktioniert, sry bye... aber das ist mir bis jetzt nurn paar mal passiert


----------



## Béren/Guardian of Azeroth (22. Oktober 2007)

Es scheint hier nur 2 Meinungen zu geben: Einfach abhauen, oder es bis zum bitteren Ende durchstehen.

Ich verlasse auch ungern Gruppen, aber ich möchte auch nie mehr 6 Stunden in einer Instanz feststecken (Schattenlabby und HdZ2 z.B. :-) ).

Mein Kompromiss: Wenn ich in eine völlige Random-Gruppe komme, dann sage ich normalerweise an, dass ich nur max. 1, 2 oder 3 Stunden Zeit haben werde (je nach Instanz) und danach etwas anderes machen möchte. Das machen wir selbst gilden-intern in Kara so -- Ende-Zeitpunkt steht vorher fest. Damit weiß ich dann wenigstens, dass das Elend nach spätestens 3 Stunden überstanden ist^^

Wipen wir an einem Boss zum dritten Mal, teile ich Buffed-Food und Tränke aus (bin Elixier-Alchi) -- reicht das immer noch nicht, dann sieht auch jeder ein dass es so keinen Sinn mehr macht und wir lösen die Gruppe einvernehmlich auf.

Ansonsten bin ich auch der Meinung dass das Leben in WoW OHNE Random-Player total eintönig wäre -- meine ganze Freundesliste und die Gilde waren schließlich irgendwann mal Randoms für mich, bis auf die paar wenigen Freunde aus RL die zufällig auf dem selben Server zocken... Und richtig schreckliche Erlebnisse hatte ich genau genommen noch nie, Unbelehrbare sind mir ebenfalls noch nie begegnet -- selbst der Druide der in DM immer in Katzengestalt (nicht) getankt hat und ich deshalb diese Aufgabe mit dem Hexer-Pet übernehmen musste hatte bei van Cleef dann doch ein Einsehen^^

Und wie in RL: Man kann von jedem etwas lernen, und selbst wenn es nur zeigt wie man eine Klasse NICHT spielen sollte :-)


----------



## minosha (22. Oktober 2007)

Auch  ich hab solch nette Gruppen erlebt. Wenn ich generell nicht wahrgenommen werde wenn es ums Nussen geht (bin Schurke) beginnt es mcih schon zu nerven. Wenn ich Tipps gebe wie man was machen könnte und es beim dritten versuch und Wipe immer noch nicht gemacht wird kommt die altbekannt ausrede " Ach mist eltern stressen." Klappt immer und trifft auf verständnis.


----------



## Nfighter (22. Oktober 2007)

Oh da fällt mir auch ne geile Geschichte ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich war mal vor ner Zeit in Blutkessel...

Unser tank hatte keinen Plan von dem Spiel!

Der wusste nichts, konnte nicht richtig tanken und jetzt kommt das geilste:

Er trägt Stoffrüstung für Lv. 30-50 obwohl er Lv. 63 war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da kamen mir echt schon die tränen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach genau er machte ausserdem Bedarf auf Jägeritems und andere Gegenstände die welche aus der Gruppe brauchten...

Bestimmt hat der den Account von irgend  jemand geschenkt bekommen^^


----------



## shadow24 (23. Oktober 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> *räusper*
> 
> Maske der Buße


Hi Lexxort,genau der Gegenstand war der Grund meines häufigen Besuchs in der DK... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber nach dem 15.Versuch hab ichs aufgegeben.hab so ziemlich alles andere darin über Gier bekommen.selbst den blöden Raketenwerfer...
jetzt hol ich mir den Arenahelm aus der 2.Saison.nächste Woche ist es endlich soweit...


----------



## Ovir (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ich gehe eher selten mit Randomgruppen in Instanzen. Vielleicht mal mit Twinks in der Alten Welt. Wenn sich die Gruppe dann allerdings als Fehlschlag herausstellt, kommt meistens irgendjemand auf die glorreiche Idee, doch mit seinem Mainchar mitzukommen oder zumindest einem seiner 70er - und dann lässt man sich eben durchschleppen. Ist halt ne verschwendete Stunde - aber in der Regel habe ich Glück mit Randomgruuppen gehabt.

Tja, was allerdings Palas in Stoff-Kleidchen betrifft, stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu... In Raids ist es ja leider bereits so, dass die Nase gerümpft wird, wenn Du als Pala nicht im "Gehäkelten Negligee der äußerst erheblichen Intelligenz" mithüpfst, sondern auf Deine T4-Brust bestehst... Und teilweise mag ein spezielles Equip auch Sinn machen - situationsbedingt. Aber in einer 5er Gruppe dürfte die Platte mit Sicherheit mehr bringen als die 0,23 Prozent mehr Crit...

Übrigens ist im Gegensatz zum Holypala in seidenen Wickelröcken ja wohl wesentlich ätzender der achso tolle Off-Krieger in Lack und Leder... also von meinem Standpunkt als Heiler aus gesehen... Ich HASSE es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Grund für dieses Kleidungs-Gewohnheiten ist allerdings zu 90% sicher nicht die Überzeugung, dass man der Gruppe so besser dient - sndern nur der dusslige Damagemeter im Hintergrund. Es kümmert halt nicht, dass die Gruppe zehnmal whiped, weil der Leder-Tank regelmäßig nach jedem Crit umfällt, solange er nur ganz vorne beim Damage mitmischt... naja, sorry for off-topic - aber das musste ich mal loswerden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagon1 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß es beim Leveln immer gut geklappt hat mit zufälligen Gruppen (waren fast alles Twinks, habe spät angefangen).
Aber seit dem mein Hexer 70 ist geh ich zu 96% nur mit Mitgliedern der Gilde oder der SG in Ini's.
Seltsamerweise treffe ich bei den restlichen 4% immer auf Leute mit denen ich früher schonmal in Instanzen war und daher ist mir das auch nie passiert, daß ich eine "unbrauchbare" Gruppe hatte.

Auf der anderen Seite würde es mir auch wie dem Threadersteller gehen; ich bin viel zu nett um mich zu verdrücken und rumpöbeln halt ich auch nicht für nett.

Am schlimmsten find ich Mitspieler welche sich über die Repkosten aufregen........wen interessiert schon Gold........sich aufregen ist ja soooooooo langweilig.



Mit muffigem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## gondolin72 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehe dem Umstand meistens aus dem Wege, da ich nur mit Gilde oder mit den Leuten gehe, mit denen ich schon ewig spiele. Da bin ich neiemanden böse wenn was schief geht und zum Glück ist es andersrum genau so.


----------



## TheHaunted80 (23. Oktober 2007)

Für mich wird es immer problematisch, wenn wir zu lange in der ini sind, besonders wenn man in der Woche dort reingeht.

Ich fange so gegen 20h an und so ab 23h sollten wir eigentlich schon alles erreicht haben, da ich relativ früh aufstehen muss und die Arbeit ruft.

Natürlich verlasse ich die Gruppe nicht sofort, aber irgendwann ist natürlich auch Schluss..am Wochenende kann man ja ohne Probleme mehrere Stunden spielen, doch in der Woche sollte man sich eine Deadline geben.

Ein Kollege spielt von spät abends bis morgen früh wow und geht dann zur Arbeit, sowas könnte ich nicht..

Ach ja..was ich noch toll finde an Randomgruppen ist: 
Wenn man was sagt bzw. im Gruppenchannel was fragt und kein Mensch beachtet einen..sowas ist echt lustig..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Folgendes Situation eskalierte gestern:

Mein Freund, sein Kollege und ich waren gesternn in einer Gruppe. Schon seid einer Woche hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, das ich da zuviel bin und nachdem gestern der Kollege meinem Freund wisperte: Wir zusammen machen viel Schaden....! ..... eskalierte das ganze.

Dazu muss ich sagen, das ich am essen war, dadurch nicht viel Schaden gemacht hab, denn in der Hinsicht bin ich nicht multitaskingfähig.
Zum anderen kam ich mir irgendwie verarscht vor, weil ich mich gefragt hab, was denn jetzt abgeht? 
Vielleicht war ich auch zu empfindlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???

Jedenfalls hab ich das im Gruppenchat angeschrieben und er meinte, das er mit "uns" alle drei meinte, was ich ihm aber nicht abgenommen hab, weil er das ja hätte im Gruppenchat schreiben können.

Ich hab dann die Gruppe verlassen und hatte das 1. mal mit meinem Freund richtig Streit, auch noch wegen so'ner Sache....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

ich glaube, wir brauchen alle eine etwas dickere haut^^ grad dein fall, huntara, hätte mich jetzt nicht gross gekratzt...ich war einige male als ice-mage neben einem feuermage in einer ini...was meint ihr, was ich da sprüche ertragen musste, dass ich doch keinen schaden mache^^

ich bin noch immer fest der meinung: skill>skillung>equip

und wenn man mich als ice-mage nicht auf der ersten position des damage-meters sieht, kann das vieles heissen - z.b. auch, dass ich vielleicht noch gesheept habe, dispellt, mit frostnova und kiten die heiler geschützt etc...da ist logisch, das ich mich nicht als reine dd-klasse anschauen kann, aber trotzdem wichtig für die gruppe bin

lasst euch nicht beinflussen von komischen kommentaren...

seit ich recount benutze, konnte ich schon manchen posern ein paar zahlen unter die nase halten, die waren danach meist ganz ruhig^^

cc-breakers ist so ne schöne statistik, oder friendly fire, meist sind genau diese poser dort an erster stelle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich schau nur auf mich, versuche mich zu verbessern (spielerisch und equip) und der rest ist mir egal, sofern die fehler nicht offensichtlich sind...

sind wir mal ehrlich: viele schauen inzwischen mehr auf die spielweise der anderen, als sich selber mal kritisch zu analysieren - ist natürlich viel einfacher und lenkt auch eher vom eigenen (spielerischen) manko ab^^

und gruppen leave ich ungern, auch wenns ein katastrophen-run ist - solange der fun da ist, spielt mir auch das sterben keine rolle - klar, sollte man versuchen, dies zu verhindern, wenns aber nicht klappt, nicht den kopf in den sand stecken und die faust im sack machen, sonder lachen darüber^^ am nächsten tag kann man das nämlich den kumpels oder der gilde erzählen und hat a) schonmal gesprächsstoff und b) kann man dann lachen darüber und ist um eine erfahrung reicher

und ja: wer mich ignoriert, aus welchem grund auch immer - mir egal^^ einer weniger, der mich nervt^^

ich selber ignoriere nur chinafarmer und solche, die mir persönlich blöd kommen - ich würde mich hüten, jemand zu ignorieren, weil er die gruppe leaved, da ihm irgendwas nicht passt - das ist sein ding, und wenns ihm nicht passt, tut er uns auch einen gefallen, wenn er die gruppe verlässt...es würd sonst nur für unruhe sorgen


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Ja, da hast Du recht, ich brauch wahrscheinlich wirklich eine dickere Haut. Trotzdem kann ich in dem Spiel nicht nur auf mich schauen, auf mein equip, weil mir das gar nicht so wichtig ist.

Hinzu kommt ja noch, das wir uns kennen und mein Freund nach mir auch aus der Gruppe ging, weil ich gegangen bin....
Sein Kollege wusste wohl auch nicht, das ich praktisch neben meinem Freund sitze und ihm direkt auf den Bildschirm gucken kann.
Ich fühlte mich einfach nur überflüssig in der Gruppe und das verletzte mich schon, gerade weil mein Freund auch nicht viel Verständniss hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

das ist wohl das übel an wow - man muss immer besser sein als andere...sei es, erste im dmg-meter, bester heiler, meisten hp, beste rüsti, schnellste reaktion ect...

aber es kann nicht jeder der beste sein - ich war lange in einer ziemlich guten gilde, da war der wettkampf besonders gross, vorallem, was den dmg-meter betraf...aber genau diese fokusierte damage-betrachtung gibt ein verfälschtes bild ab.

das führte teilweise so weit, dass gewisse spieler meinten, sie müssen zwingend in gruppe 1 sein, da sie ja die oberhelden sind und nur sie die beste skillung mitbringen - solche leute lasse ich für gewöhnlich in dem glauben und fokusiere wieder auf mich und arbeite an mir...

mage xy steht dann 4 plätze vor mir im dmg-meter, aber hat nicht dispellt und war schon vor mir tot - für mich beweis genug, dass ich doch ein paar dinge richtig gemacht habe^^

ich glaube, wenn jeder den drang, der oder die beste zu sein etwas zurückstecken und nur versuchen würde, "besser" zu werden, würde das game noch viel mehr spass machen und wir wären grösstenteils wieder in der lage, von uns gegenseitig zu profitieren...aber das ist wunschdenken, nur schon wegen den items ist das in wow nicht möglich...

in dem spiel wird merkwürdigerweise niemand gern kritisiert, bzw. können mit kritik umgehen - dabei wäre das die beste variante, besser zu werden...

klar, ich möchte auch möglichst weit oben im dmg-meter sein, aber wenns nicht so ist, auch egal - hauptsache die gruppe wiped nicht wegen mir^^ und auch dann: fehler machen ist menschlich, darum nenne ich das erfahrung^^

und zu deinem fall mit dem kumpel: wenn er meint, er sei der oberguru und nur er macht schaden dann würd ich ihn am besten in dem glauben lassen - so einen "schwanzvergleich" hast du ja nicht nötig...solche leute belächle ich gern^^

spiele übrigens jetzt mit einer raidgruppe mit 0,0 raiderfahrung - wir wipen in allen erdenklichen situationen und es macht spass^^ es ist kein einziger darunter, der meint, dass es ohne ihn nicht geht und nur er der oberguru ist, das macht schon viel aus - vorallem arbeiten die noch 100% an sich selber und haben nicht das gefühl, sie müssen die fehler von anderen suchen gehen...

kann dir das nur empfehlen, ist richtig erfrischend^^


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Kujon schrieb:


> spiele übrigens jetzt mit einer raidgruppe mit 0,0 raiderfahrung - wir wipen in allen erdenklichen situationen und es macht spass^^ es ist kein einziger darunter, der meint, dass es ohne ihn nicht geht und nur er der oberguru ist, das macht schon viel aus - vorallem arbeiten die noch 100% an sich selber und haben nicht das gefühl, sie müssen die fehler von anderen suchen gehen...
> 
> kann dir das nur empfehlen, ist richtig erfrischend^^



Naja, der Kollege hat das ja so verkauft, als wenn er mit "wir" uns alle drei meinte und mein freund meinte, das er das auch so verstanden hätte. 
Für mich hat sich aber die Frage gestellt, warum er es dann wispert?
Naja, bin halt sehr traurig über die Sache, gerade weil mein Freund auch irgendwie kaum Verständnis hat. Ich fühl mich halt irgendwie ausgegrenzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (23. Oktober 2007)

naja wegen WOW streit im RL zu haben ist nicht toll...
das sollte jeder trennen koennen...
aber okay...
leichter gesagt als getan
gibt halt solche und solche


----------



## Kujon (23. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Naja, der Kollege hat das ja so verkauft, als wenn er mit "wir" uns alle drei meinte und mein freund meinte, das er das auch so verstanden hätte.
> Für mich hat sich aber die Frage gestellt, warum er es dann wispert?
> Naja, bin halt sehr traurig über die Sache, gerade weil mein Freund auch irgendwie kaum Verständnis hat. Ich fühl mich halt irgendwie ausgegrenzt
> 
> ...



ja, kann dich gut verstehen - glaube in dem moment hätte ich ähnliche gedanken gehabt...und der kumpel wusste sicher nicht, dass du direkt neben deinem freund sitzt und sein chat-log lesen kannst?

wobei auch dann, bin ich deiner meinung, dann hätte man es ja im gruppen-chat schreiben können - ist schon etwas merkwürdig...

du schreibst, dass du schon seit einer woche das gefühl hast, "überflüssig" zu sein - so gefühle kommen ja meistens nicht von irgendwoher, ist dann schonmal so was ähnliches vorgefallen?

hoffe doch sehr für dich, dass dein gefühl unbegründet ist...ausgegrenzt werden ist etwas unschönes und drückt doch heftig auf die stimmung/den spielspass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WolfyWolf (23. Oktober 2007)

Interessantes Thema, wirklich=) 

Habe schon oft erlebt, dass wer gegangen ist, aber eigentlich ausschließlich immer nur dann, wenn im /g geflamed wird! Niemand hat Lust, sich von anderen beleidigen zu lassen, also redet wie vernünftige Menschen, die Zeiten der Affen sind vorbei^^Selbst in einem Dampfkammer HC run, wo wir so oft gewhiped sind, dass unser equip noch VOR dem ersten Boss fast komplett rot war, aber wir haben dann kollektiv eingesehen, "wir" sind einfach noch nicht gut genug und basta. Das war auch ne Randomgruppe.
Niemand sollte sich selbst zu wichtig nehmen. 
Klar, ich freu mich auch, im Damagemeter gaaaaaaa.....aaaaanz obenzu stehen, aber man darf ja nochmal träumen, nicht wahr?=)(Hunter - Beastmaster) Doch was bringt mir dass, wenn ich agro ziehe, totumfalle, weil totstellen resisted und ich laufen muss, weil wegen mir der Priester stirbt?

Wir alle machen/haben mal Fehler gemacht, ich immerzu, und seien es nur Schuseligkeitsfehler, wie Aspekt des Rudels vergessen, knurren noch an, etc. Mit der Zeit wird man sicherer, aber Perfekt werde ich meine Klasse wohl nie spielen.
Ausserdem werden es die Jäger unter uns wissen, Gruppen zu finden ist verdammt schwer, zumindest auf Antonidas, dazu noch nach nem Servertransfer mit leerer FL.

Doch manchmal ist auch bei mir der Geduldsfaden gerissen, wenn der Pala mit Rang 1 Heilung den Tank heilt in einer HC ini, der Moonkin meint, Eisfallen sind besonders schöne, große Ziele oder der Mage meint, Platte? brauch ich net, ich tank mit Stoff!

Ninjalooter hat ich so extrem noch nie, aber wenn was lilanes droped, mal ehrlich, wessen mauszeiger bewegt sich nicht aus reflex schon richtung bedarf?=) Doch meistens frag ich vorher, ob wer vllt zum hundertsten Mal genau für DIESES item reingeht, da lass ich ihm dann gerne den Vortritt, irgendwann kommt die Dankbarkeit zu einem zurück

Man kann mit Randoms sehr schöne erfolge Feiern oder auch versagen, aber eines gilt IMMER: Jede Gruppe brauch Zeit, sich zu finden! Man kann nicht nach einem Wipe sagen, ok, das wars, ein Wipe ist doch auch bei guten Gruppen vllt!^^Es lässt sich noh sooo viel zu dem Thema sagen und ich sage nur: gebt Random eine Chance! 

Gruß, ein verzweifelter Jäger auf Gruppensuche!xD


----------



## Grivok (23. Oktober 2007)

wenn im /g geflamt wird wuerde ich die gilde verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kolesh (23. Oktober 2007)

Es ist wohl eher der Gruppenchat gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## WolfyWolf (23. Oktober 2007)

oh, ehm ja, wie peinlich:/ seht ihr, schusseligkeitsfehler xD, ich meint den group chat, /p natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Naja, mit Sicherheit war es nicht nett von mir die Gruppe zu verlassen, aber wir hatten auch eigentlich vor gemeinsam zu questen und zu leveln. Da ich aber meine Wohnung gerade einrichte und ich nicht jedes Wochenende die Zeit für wow finde, haben die beiden ein Tempo vorgelegt, so das ich nicht mehr hinterher kam. War zwar nicht viel, aber einen lvl Unterschied von 39 und 40 macht den Schaden aus und natürlich ein Reittier XD....

Naja, wie Du Kujon schon geschrieben hast, drückt es auf den Spielspaß und da sag ich ganz klar, das ich dann lieber allein oder mit anderen questen geh. 

Ich muss dazu sagen, das mein Freund mir eben per mail schreibt, das er mich doch versteht und das heut morgen seinem Kollegen auch so gesagt hat. Naja, mal schauen was der Tag noch so bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Mal sry das ich mich da auch mal einklinke Huntara.

Ich denke das da bei euch was ganz gehörig schief gelaufen ist. Ich unterstell jetzt mal dem Kumpel das er wirklich euch alle 3 gemeint hat, und du es halt lieber im /p chat gelesen hättest als im /w von deinem Freund, aber deshalb privat streiten ist auch nicht dasrichtige.
Dein Freund stand ja zu dir sonst hätte er mit der Gruppe nen andren Spieler gesucht und weiter gemacht, stattdessen ist er auch geleavt. Aber er steht halt auch zwischen dir und seinem Kumpel was für ihn eine recht blöde Situation ist. Vertrag dich mit ihm und schau vieleicht auf seinen nächsten /w nicht so genau drauf, weil auch das ist eigentlich privat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tja (23. Oktober 2007)

zu den Wipes:
Dank dem tollem Repkosten-System sind die va mit Epic-Gear nicht ganz billig. Als Jäger kann man das noch etwas mit Totstellen kompensieren, die MT's allerdings beissen bei Nichtfunktionieren einer Gruppe unweigerlich ins Gras und das geht ins Geld. 

Persönlich spiele ich mich nie als Lehrmeister oder sonst was auf, ich warte eigentlich meist 1 - 2 Versuche ab, wenn ich dann merke, das wird auch in 3 Stunden nichts, leave ich. Spart Zeit, Geld und Nerven.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Mal sry das ich mich da auch mal einklinke Huntara.
> 
> Ich denke das da bei euch was ganz gehörig schief gelaufen ist. Ich unterstell jetzt mal dem Kumpel das er wirklich euch alle 3 gemeint hat, und du es halt lieber im /p chat gelesen hättest als im /w von deinem Freund, aber deshalb privat streiten ist auch nicht dasrichtige.
> Dein Freund stand ja zu dir sonst hätte er mit der Gruppe nen andren Spieler gesucht und weiter gemacht, stattdessen ist er auch geleavt. Aber er steht halt auch zwischen dir und seinem Kumpel was für ihn eine recht blöde Situation ist. Vertrag dich mit ihm und schau vieleicht auf seinen nächsten /w nicht so genau drauf, weil auch das ist eigentlich privat.
> ...



Wie Du schon sagst: es ist auch privat (wobei mein Freund und ich das nicht so sehen, da wir alles lesen können) und so wie Du ja auch sagst, das es privat ist, glaub ich nicht, das der Kollege uns drei meinte. Ich weiß nicht ob du die posts von mir davor auch gelesen hast?

Naja, aber recht hast Du, sowas im RL deswegen streiten ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Eigentlich ja auch voll blöd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Defoga (23. Oktober 2007)

@Huntara: Ich gehe mal davon aus ihr seid schon länger sowas wie ne Sg gewesen und dein Freund hat den "3." besser gekannt also du oder? Ich mache das auch oft wenn ich mit 2 Kumpels oder so in ner Ini bin und mit dem einen schreib ich die ganze zeit per /w, dass ich dann auch mal schreibe "wir machen gut dmg" unso. Dabei meine ich aber auch die ganze Gruppe, aber schreibs eben so nebenbei mit meinem Freund im /w. Sehe da nichts schlimmes dran und zum Thema deswegen streit im Rl muss ich ja nichts mehr sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Defoga schrieb:


> @Huntara: Ich gehe mal davon aus ihr seid schon länger sowas wie ne Sg gewesen und dein Freund hat den "3." besser gekannt also du oder? Ich mache das auch oft wenn ich mit 2 Kumpels oder so in ner Ini bin und mit dem einen schreib ich die ganze zeit per /w, dass ich dann auch mal schreibe "wir machen gut dmg" unso. Dabei meine ich aber auch die ganze Gruppe, aber schreibs eben so nebenbei mit meinem Freund im /w. Sehe da nichts schlimmes dran und zum Thema deswegen streit im Rl muss ich ja nichts mehr sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nee, sind erst seid 1 woche sg....

eigentlich war geplant, das mein freund und ich zusammen zoggeln. Ich hab aber nur einen 70er hordler und muss mir also einen ally erstma hochlvlen.
hab meinen freund dann mehrere male gefragt ob er nicht mit mir zusammen spielen mag und immer kam ein klares nein...bis sein kollege kam    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . der hat 1x gefragt ob er wieder zoggelt und schwupp war mein freund da. fand ich ja toll, aber seitdem komm ich mir halt überflüssig vor. weiß auch nit, ist alles ein bissl verfahren die situation  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wie Du schon sagst: es ist auch privat (wobei mein Freund und ich das nicht so sehen, da wir alles lesen können) und so wie Du ja auch sagst, das es privat ist, glaub ich nicht, das der Kollege uns drei meinte. Ich weiß nicht ob du die posts von mir davor auch gelesen hast?
> 
> Naja, aber recht hast Du, sowas im RL deswegen streiten ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Eigentlich ja auch voll blöd
> 
> ...


Ja ich habe alle deine Posts und von Kujon gelesen.
Ich kann auch ganz gut verstehn warum und was es in dir ausgelöst hat. Aber ein Fakt bleibt über allem: es ist nur ein Spiel.
Und was er wirklich gemeint hat kannst du nicht wissen, und ich noch weniger. Deshalb unterstell ich ihm, das er es einfach so gemeint hat wie ers schrieb. Denn meinte er es anders könnte das ganze ein grösseres Prob für deinen Freund werden. Wie gesagt er hat hier dich und auf der andren Seite seinen Kumpel. Was sollter dann machen? Nimm es einfach so wie es geschrieben wurde, und versuch heute abend einfach da weiter zu machen wo es kurz vor dem Ende war.
Klar sollte es zwischen euch beiden keine Geheimnisse geben und es sollte auch weiter so sein das jeder alles lesen kann. Ich meinte damit nur, das du einfach beim nächstenmal nicht so genau  mitlesen sollst.
Nimms einfach als einen Rat von jemandem an der seiner Frau versprochen hat zusammen zu lvln und seit Tagen wegen Raids mit seinem Main nicht dazu kommt. Die haut mich auch bald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

@suppaRichie:

Ja, ich weiß, hast ja recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gerade deswegen find ich es ja auch doof, wenn man sich
wegen so was streitet. Naja, mein Freund kocht heute abend für mich, was das wohl 
heißen mag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> @suppaRichie:
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, hast ja recht
> 
> ...


Das er Hunger hat und du nicht gut kochen kannst natürlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass es dir schmecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

suppaRichie schrieb:


> Das er Hunger hat und du nicht gut kochen kannst natürlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, jetzt gehts mir besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (23. Oktober 2007)

muss mal den thread an angelika kalvas oder kai pflaume schicken ^^

dann wird das schon wieder


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

Grivok schrieb:


> muss mal den thread an angelika kalvas oder kai pflaume schicken ^^
> 
> dann wird das schon wieder



sollte der jetzt witzig sein???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (23. Oktober 2007)

jo...
war nicht boes gemeint
sorry falls es so rueber kam
immer doof wenn man probs aus WOW ins RL mit nimmt
spiel ist spiel und RL ist RL
so halte ich das immer
wollte nur mal wieder back to topic gehen
hoffe dass du ein schoenes abendessen mit deinem freund hast
streit wegen nem spiel, das ist kein spiel wert ^^


----------



## TheHaunted80 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss zu dem Thema auch was zugeben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ein Freund von mir (der spielt das schon Jaaaahreeeelang.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) mich kritisiert oder wenn ich was schreibe/sage und er mich korrigiert, dann denke ich auch *peep*..solche situationen können eskalieren!

Falls einem alles zuviel wird (man hat ja gewisse Emotionen beim Spielen, ist sauer-genervt etc..) und auf Einmal wird man vom Freund angemacht, auch wenn er es nicht so meint, gibbet im schlimmsten Fall KRACH!!! 
Auch wenn es ein Spiel ist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann heißt es...TIEF LUFT HOLEN.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (23. Oktober 2007)

@ grivok:

nääääää, habsch nit bös aufgefasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Hast ja auch recht. Ich finds ja selber total blöd, wenn man sich im RL wegen sowas zofft.
Ja, ich durfte mir sogar aussuchen was es heut abend gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@TheHaunted80:

Ja, kann Dich sehr gut verstehen. Man will sich gar nit zoffen, aber irgendwie kommt es dazu.

Aber noch zum guten Schluss:

Mein Freund und ich haben uns ja schon wieder lieb und haben beschlossen, das wir weiterhin uns
gegenseitig helfen, zumindest bei den Gruppenquests. Vielleicht sollte ich mal so richtig itemgeil werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Dunham (23. Oktober 2007)

wenn die gruppenmitglieder nach wiederholtem verbesserungsvorschlägen immer noch nichts richtig machen, brauch ich keine ausrden.
wenn man allerdings mit nem freund in meinungsunterschiede gerät, einfach drauf ansprechen und wenn er ein richtiger freund ist, nen vernünftiges gespräch führen und die meinung beider berücksichtigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suppaRichie (23. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Mein Freund und ich haben uns ja schon wieder lieb und haben beschlossen, das wir weiterhin uns
> gegenseitig helfen, zumindest bei den Gruppenquests. Vielleicht sollte ich mal so richtig itemgeil werden
> 
> 
> ...


Na also so will ich das lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wehe du ninjast mir was weg. Ich komme und ess dir euch die Küche leer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaure (23. Oktober 2007)

also ich habs mit 64 endlich gesschafft, mir ne einigermasen stammgrp mit leuten, die nicht in meiner gilde sind zusammenzukratzen und ich muss sagen, WIR SIND RICHTIG GUT!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe*angeb*

aber ich bin der meinung, dass doch noch der aller, ich will jetzt nicht noob sagen, unerfahrenste/ungeschicklichste eine chance hat und weise sie halt zaghaft darauf und wenn sie sich dann noch genauso anstellen oder sich hartnäckig zeigen und der meinung sind ("ich bin priester, da kann ich auch tanken!! ein paladin kann ja auch tanken und heilen"), dass sie ihre klasse perfekt beherschen, dann geb ich ihnen meist noch eine chance und dan verabschiede ich mich gut gelaunt (/y) und dann werden folgende leute auf die igno gesetzt..nur tut es mir um die leid, die eigentlich richtig spielen wollen/können....aber irgendwie mach ich irgendwann alle speiler von meiner igno runter, weil ich dann sowieso nicht mehr weis, warum ich sie draufhab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iterromanum (21. Februar 2008)

Natürlich kenn ich das, wenn man so ne richtige Sch***-Gruppe findet, mit der man echt gar nichts reißt.
Also in einem solchen Moment tritt immer mein nicht vorhandener "Bruder" in Kraft, mit dem ich mir angeblich den Account teile.
Man kommt dann super aus der Situation raus, wenn mal als "Bruder" sagt, dass man im mom lieber PvP machen möchte, o. ä..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Man darf dann nur nicht vergessen, das man also grad der Bruder, is, wenn man später wieder angeschrieben wird, ob man nicht doch noch mitkommen will...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waro (21. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wow ist eben ein Spiel wo man von 1-70 eigentlich nur solot. Man darf nicht erwarten dass damit dass gruppenspiel gefördert wird.



...als DD kann man das sicher so sehen.

Ich musste als Resto-Druide hauptsächlich mit Inis leveln, da ich mir nie die mühe gemacht hatte ein Feral EQ zu sammeln bzw. den anderen nicht die items wegwürfeln wollte.

Ich hab bis BRD alle inis durchgemacht... dann hat es mir gereicht und ich hab auf oomkin geskillt. Dies liegt hauptsächlich an den schlechten Erfahrungen in der Ini und ich dort niemehr reinwollte.
Bis dahin war alles eigentlich kein Problem. Die einzige Ini die ich bis dahin nicht geschafft hatte war Maraudon oder so. Aber das ist auch ein kackding mit ihren 10 verschiendenen eingängen... wie in einem Labyrinth.

BRD:

1. 
Gruppe: Krieger (Tank), Me (Healdruide), Freund (Verstärkerschami) und 2 Random DD's.
Keiner ist je in der Instanz gewesen, nach 3 Trashmobgruppen war Schluss. Der Krieger Tankte in Kampfhaltung und mit 2-Hand-Schwert.
Wir belehrten ihn schon nach der ersten Gruppe freundlich, dass er doch bitte in die Verteidigungshaltung gehen möchte und sein Schild anlegen soll. Er meinte er hat sein Schild auf der Bank vergessen und er Tankt mit "Schaden".  Am ende verließ er die Gruppe und meinte, dass er sich jetzt erstmal ein Schild kaufen wird.  No comment.


2. Einige Tage später.
Gruppe: Me, Shadowpriest +Tank und 2 DD's
Beim 2. Boss den wir machen dropt ein Healring (damals noch nicht mit +dmg). Der sonst schon etwas gestörte Schattenpriester würfelt Bedarf... ich auch... der SP bekommt ihn.... ich zerbeiße meine Tastatur...
Auf die Frage, was er mit dem Healring machen will, da er von Anfang an sich als Heiler ausgeschlossen hatte, meinte er die restlichen Stats seien besser als die Aktuellen. War aber nicht so. Kurze Zeit später verlässt er unangekündigt die Gruppe.
Dazu: Mich KOTZTEN solche Personen richtig an, die nur auf sich schaun. Ich hatte 2 absolute Crap ringe und das dumme *zensiert* rollt ihn mir weg.

Beispiel: Montag geh ich BSF. In der Gruppe ein Tankkrieger (der übrigens auch nicht gerade der beste war), 1 Mage, 1 Schurke (combat), Healdruide und me (Schurke, combat).
Meine Waffen: 2x Schwanzstachel, die vom anderen Schurken weiss ich nicht.
Schlächterschnitzler Dropt, er Würfelt Bedarf, ich passe da ich eigentlich schon ganz gute Waffen habe. Als Combat Schurke wäre das Schwert sogar besser gewesen.
Aber das ist das, was ich meine... wie bei einem guten Raid auch, da wird auch das EQ verglichen und dann fair aufgeteilt.

Negativbeispiel: Schon ein paar Wochen her... HdW...
Gruppe: Paladin, Me (Hunter) und 3 andere...
Lady Anaconda oder wie die heisst... dropt die Schlangenschultern.
Ich habe noch keine Schultern und Würfele als Jäger nat. /Need, sind ja auch primär Schurken/Jägerschultern. Auch hier war ich wieder kurz davor meine Tastatur zu zerstören, als ich sah, dass dieser Tuntenpala /need würfelte... und sie auch noch bekam. Nach 2 weiteren Mobs trägt er aber immernoch seine alten "Schwere Rüstung"sschultern und hält es nichtmal für nötig seine geninjalooteten Schultern anzulegen. Dann rennt er unangekündigt und während der Rest der Gruppe noch beim reggen war in die nächste Mobgruppe rein. Natürlich verreckt er endlich nach kurzer Zeit, belebt sich beim Geistheiler wieder und verlässt ohne ein Wort die Gruppe.
Wäre er in diesem Moment vor mir gestanden, ich hätte ihn zu Brei geschlagen, fein säuberlich zerstückelt und in einem Schuhkarton entsorgt. Leider war er aber nicht anwesend, so zog ich es vor in zu Flamen. Das erste mal, dass ich jemanden beleidige in über einem Jahr WoW. Er kündigte mir ein Ticket an. Selbst wenn tatsächlich eins angekommen wäre, wäre es mir das wert gewesen. Aber eines ist klar: Sollte ich jemals wieder mit ihm in eine Instanz kommen, werde ich need auf JEDES Item, das er nur irgendwie gebrauchen könnte würfeln.

Naja, zurück zum Thema:


3. 
Gruppe: Krieger (der gleiche wie bei 1.), Me (Restodruide), freund (Verstärkerschama) und 2 weitere DD's.
Der Krieger hatte immernoch kein Schild, tankte immernoch in Kampfhaltung und war genauso wenig lernfähig wie vorher. Da wir jetzt alle das Optimale Level für die Ini erreicht hatten und den weg kannten, kamen wir sogar ein paar meter weiter als vorher. Aber nicht sehr viel.
Etwas später trafen wir wir ihn auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel als er nach einer Gruppe fürs Bollwerk suchte. Wir suchten noch einen Tank.... egal, der Lead war in unseren Händen. Unter meiner Regierung kommt der in keine Gruppe mehr.


4.
Gruppe: Krieger, Me (Mage), Freundin (Priesterin) und 2 weitere DD'S.
Nach 15 min musste der Krieger "kurz" AFK... für geschätzte 45 minuten. Dann haben wir geschlossen die Gruppe verlassen. Und da es im oberen Ring keinen Respawn (bzw keine bösen mobs) gibt, steht er heute wahrscheinlich immernoch da.


BRD hab ich übrigens immernochnicht clear. Die Ini ist einfach viel zu groß wenn man nicht von mehreren 70ern gezogen wird.
Weitestes war bis zu dem raum mit dem schnellen respawn und den Fackeln... aber auch deutlich weitestes. Sonst meisstens nur bis zum Gasthaus... bei bestimmt über 10 runs...


----------



## Ouna (21. Februar 2008)

Haha, was man hier liest, ist echt belustigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Glaube so Gruppen hat jeder schon mal gehabt.

Wenn etwas überhaupt gar nicht läuft, weise ich die entsprechenden Personen drauf hin. Wenn sich nach 5 Min nichts ändert, bin ich weg. Da ist es mir grade egal, was die anderen denken oder machen. Jeder war mal Anfänger, ABER
1. wenn ich in der Scherbenwelt in ne Ini geh, kann ich erwarten, dass die Leute ihre Chars soweit beherrschen, dass man eine Ini so gut wie möglich übersteht
2. wenn man dann schon drauf hinweist, sind einige so angepisst, dass die dann einfach gehn oder anfangen, einen zu beleidigen
3. fühle ich mich nich dazu erwählt, den Leuten jeden einzelnen Schritt vorzukauen, was sie zu machen haben.

Ich hab absolut kein Problem damit, Leuten Tipps zu geben, die wirklich neu in WoW sind, aber diese lernresistenten Geschöpfe können mir wirklich fernbleiben.

Glaube die typischsten Fehler sind
1. Krieger tankt mit 2h
2. Krieger tankt mit 1h und hat von Rüssi zerreisen und anderen Aggroskills noch nie gehört 
3. Mage pullt mit Pyro
4. "Heiler" heilt mit Vampirumarmung und denkt, dass würde vollkommen reichen
5. Es werden keine Targets gesetzt.


----------



## lutka (21. Februar 2008)

solche geschichten hat denk ich mal jeder auf lager. ich hatte zum beispiel mal einen hexer in der grp (bin tank), der der meinung war, dass ich die grp nicht schnell genug durch zulf pullen würde. deswegen nahm er die sache in die hand und rannte voraus, mobs pullend. ich hab versucht der person klar zu machen, dass ich nur auf die gruppe warte (zwecks mana reg). "warum? ich hab doch genug mana." haha. daraufhin hab ich mich bei der grp entschuldigt und bin gegangen. er war ja schließlich leader.
ein anderes mal wollte ich 2 leute durchs kloster pulln (u.a. priest). entgegen allen anweisungen standen sie stets direkt neben mir und erzeugt dadurch natürlich aggro. allgemeine panik brach aus, als sie bemerkten, dass noch mehr mobs kommen, wenn man weiter in die ini rein läuft. schließlich konnte ich die aggro auf mich lenken, allerdings kommt auch kein lvl 60 tank gegen ca 20 mobs alleine an. der priest war am abnuckeln und zauberte irgendein heiliges schild auf mich. also ich dachte, dass ich laggen würde. latenz war in ordnung. das schild bewirkte, dass ich immun gegen alle angriffe war, allerdings mit einem nachteil: ich war bewegungsunfähig und anschließend tot. 
im nachhinein ganz witzig. in dem moment sehr ärgerlich.


----------



## mashman (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe gut zwei Jahren versucht ab und zu einmal in Random Gruppen zu spielen und in Inis zu gehen, und ich muss sagen zu 75% hat das nicht geklappt , entweder man hatte keinen Spaß weil man sich zu sehr über die anderen aufregt hat , oder die Lootverteilung haute nicht hin.Pala will Tank Equip oder umgekehrt^^ . Ich bin seit ca. 5 Monaten ganz davon ab, und gehen nun mit ein oder zwei Festen Gruppen in die Inis , und man hat immer Spaß und kann auch realistisch über Fehler oder Verbesserungen diskutieren.
Ich denke jeder hat nette Leute in der Gilde oder in der Freundesliste und sollte diese einfach mal ansprechen und kennenlernen.

Die Zeit in Random Gruppen kann man sich echt sparen ,gerade in Inis ab  LvL 66 ,klappt es meistens garnicht mehr. 

Spart euch den Ärger und die Zeit und knüpft in der Zeit lieber Kontakte zu anderen.

Meine Erfahrung !!


----------



## mashman (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe gut zwei Jahren versucht ab und zu einmal in Random Gruppen zu spielen und in Inis zu gehen, und ich muss sagen zu 75% hat das nicht geklappt , entweder man hatte keinen Spaß weil man sich zu sehr über die anderen aufregt hat , oder die Lootverteilung haute nicht hin.Pala will Tank Equip oder umgekehrt^^ . Ich bin seit ca. 5 Monaten ganz davon ab, und gehen nun mit ein oder zwei Festen Gruppen in die Inis , und man hat immer Spaß und kann auch realistisch über Fehler oder Verbesserungen diskutieren.
Ich denke jeder hat nette Leute in der Gilde oder in der Freundesliste und sollte diese einfach mal ansprechen und kennenlernen.

Die Zeit in Random Gruppen kann man sich echt sparen ,gerade in Inis ab  LvL 66 ,klappt es meistens garnicht mehr. 

Spart euch den Ärger und die Zeit und knüpft in der Zeit lieber Kontakte zu anderen.

Meine Erfahrung !!


----------



## Vatenkeist (22. Februar 2008)

gerade gestern brd - ich holy priest - mit mage 53 druide 53 krieger 55 und druide 54  -

der krieger trägt ne stangenwafe und tankt mit anstürmen an - natürlich kann er als off warri keine aggro halten die gruppe stirbt auuser mir ich renne die 25 m zum iniausgang... ich rezze...
interessant war das der mage als estes starb da er alles zubombte.

nächste gruppe... wieder anstürmen alles zubomben vom mage ich sterbe  -  der krieger ruft nach heilung - die zwei druiden schaffen es, allerdings muss ich erst den mondkin auffordern den bären zu heilen...

ich versuche danach sheep und co zu erklären und das man als off warri nicht gut aggro halten könne worauf ich vom krieger "auf deustch bitte nochmal" als antwort bekomme...

irgendwie schaffen wir den ersten boss in dieser arena beim zweiten droppen healschultern mit +26 heal und 9 dmg manareg und wille/ausdauer... der mage will bedarf machen, ich erkläre ihm es handele sich um heilequip... ich bedarfe alle gieren ausser dem mage er.bedarft und gewinnt.
gruppe leaven ruhestein und dann bekam ich nette nachrichten von dem mage was für eine hure ich sei das können mages ebenfalls gut tragen - +26 heilboni wohlgemerkt - ticket raus gilde von ihm angeschrieben und gut wars.

immerhin hat mir der bärendruide angeboten später nochmal mit guter truppe hineinzugehen ihm tat das alles schrecklich leid  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

und auf hero bzw ab 70 sind die größten katastrophen - JÄGER  -  die pullen esifalle mit vipernbiss, pet brauchen sie net da sie spezielle "tankpets" hätten um mich als heiler zu schützen und dies ja ihr offpet sei und es eh nix bringen würde es herauszuholen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
eisflalle wird inmitten des pullweges des tanks gelegt, wenn üpberhaupt legt er ja ne eiseskältefalle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das alles ist der grund weshalb ich nicht gerne mit randoms gehe.

ach mein "lieblingstank" enddeckte im sklaven hero wie gut weihe zum tanken sei - ich starb übrigends 10 mal da er aggro nicht aufbauen konnte und die mages machten feuernova anstatt frostnova (ich bat sie um frostnova falls mobs NICHT zum tank laufen)

in der gruppe bin ich immer sehr nett und ruhig, ebenfalls im ts - meinen frust entlade ich im gildenchat bzw privatchat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (22. Februar 2008)

gibt ja auch andere Beispiele,

wir haben neulich, ini weiss ich nimmer, unseren Krieger ermutigt seine 2h Waffe anzulegen...
wir sind dann einfach durchgerannt und haben instant alles umgehauen...

naja ... die halbe gruppe war evtl auch schon 1-2 lvl zu hoch für die ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber zu kralszeiten gibts halt kaum Alternativen


----------



## snif07 (22. Februar 2008)

hmmm ja das problem kenn ich auch mit solchen gruppen...

war bei mir letztens schattenlaby...

Tank, Mage, Jäger, Schami und ich Dudu (heal)

Tank pullt ne grp, mage pullt ne grp... healen war dank 12 k mana anfangs nicht so das Problem... erst als ich 17% mana hatte und dann wieder 2 gruppen gleichzeitig gepullt wurden -.-

nach 4 std war dann alles vorbei... mage ging 4-5 mal down, ich habs nie geschafft mich voll aufzutanken mit mana... 

Naja bei solchen gruppen entweder versuchen das Kommando an sich zu reißen oder abhauen....


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Februar 2008)

Cancery schrieb:


> Nabend ^^
> 
> Ihr kennt dieses Problem wahrscheinlich auch. Ihr habt euch mit der tollen Gruppen-Such-Funktion eine Gruppe zusammen gekratzt, habt euch grade alle vor der Inni euerer Wahl versammelt...und schon beim Weg vom Sammelstein zum Instanzeingang merkt ihr "Irgendwas läuft hier doch nicht richig?!"
> Und nach fünf Minuten in der Instanz seid ihr euch dann sicher: Ihr habt eine von diesen...diesen...wie sagt man...eine von diesen
> ...




Ehm?

A) versuchs mit der Wahrheit?
b) Palas in Stoff stinken echt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


c) Such dir ne Gilde die mit dir in die Dungeons geht...falls du auf Gilneas bist kenn ich da eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lokibu (22. Februar 2008)

Palas in Stoff sind Heiler und sind nicht zum Tanken gedacht, falls ein Stoffpala als Tank in ner Gruppe auftaucht, ist das schon merkwürdig.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wieviele neue Items für nen Healpala dazugekommen sind. Jedenfalls waren die besten Heilequipts bisher Stoffsachen.

Randomgroups haben bei mir seit ZF aufgehört. Tempel war gar nicht mehr machbar mit Randomgroups. Na gut ab ZF hat man fast auch gar keine Gruppe mehr zusammenbekommen.

Für mich hätte es damals nur einen Grund gegeben die Gruppe zu verlassen. Als einer der Spieler die Gruppe begrüsst hat mit "Hoffentlich seit ihr keine noobs". Ich bin aber in der Gruppe geblieben. Aber entsprechend dem Anfangssatz ging es halt so weiter. Das Ende vom Lied war, dass wir die nächste Instanz (Kloster-Waffenkammer) nicht mehr gemacht haben.

Naja daraufhin habe ich auch die Gilde verlassen, da derjenige bei uns in der Gilde war.

Ansonsten wurde ja hier schon alles erwähnt.


----------



## Ravenhawwk (22. Februar 2008)

Ob ne Gruppe was taugt merkt man oft schon auf den ersten Metern. Aber Tips geben ist immer ein Problem weil sich viele sofort angegriffen fühlen.
Wenn ich ne Scheißgruppe habe gehe ich nicht sofort sondern warte mal bis es sich etwas eingespielt hat oder ich eben merke dass es wirklich keinen Wert hat. Als Jäger habe ich ja noch die besten Chancen einen Wipe zu überleben. Für viele andere Klassen ist es natürlich bitter etwas länger zu warten.

Aber ich werde und habe noch nie eine Gruppe wortlos verlassen ohne einen Grund zu nennen und auch Hilfe anzubieten. Das wäre unfair gegenüber allen in der Gruppe, egal was für Noobs dabei sind. 

Ein Negativbeispiel habe ich auch noch:

Bollwerk Heroic, ich muss Eisfallen legen (was ja gern mal vorkommt).
Bei der ersten Falle kommt der Mob zu früh raus und da der Tank nicht 20 Sekunden gewartet hat vorm Pull ist die zweite Falle noch nicht bereit (größten Respekt übrigens an alle Tanks die auf den Cooldown der Fallen warten!). Resultat: Ich tot, Mage tot, der Rest hats grad so aus der Ini geschafft. Beim zweiten mal hat der Tank mit Donnerkanll die Falle rausgehauen, wieder kein cd fertig, wieder 3 Leute tot (hab dank totstellen überlebt, Rest ist rausgerannt). OK, kann dem Tank ja mal passieren. Bei dritten mal hat der Mob komplett resistet und dass ich mal beim anschließenden kiten ne Heilung bekomme war iwie nicht drin (bei den vorigen Malen auch nicht). Ich hab den Heiler gefragt warum er mich nicht auch mal heilt, da wirft er mich aus Gruppe. Als ich ihn dann flüsternd gefragt habe was das soll sagt er zu mir dass ich ein Noob bin weil ich dauern Aggro von einem Mob habe. -.-
Auf Nachfrage wie ich denn einen Mob in die Falle bekommen soll ohne Aggro von ihm sagt er mir ich soll die Falle in den Pulk beim Tank legen, irgendeiner geht dann schon rein und ich soll erst mal spielen lernen.

Seit diesem Tag habe ich ne Liste mit Leuten mit denen ich nie wieder in ne Gruppe gehen werde.^^


----------



## Tirkari (22. Februar 2008)

Es gibt aber auch Positivbeispiele.
Heut Sklaven mit einem frisch von Off zu Deff umgeskillten Tank mit mittelprächtigem Equip.
Kopfnuss vom Schurken, ich leg Eisfalle. Krieger stürmt als Pull auf die Kopfnuss an, und holt danach immer wieder hartnäckig die Aggro von allen zurück, die ich grad in die Eisfalle ziehen wollte bzw gezogen hatte (war ja nett, daß er mich vor der Aggro schützen wollte, nur leider in der Situation etwas unpassend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Nach der Gruppe habe ich ihm gesagt, daß Kopfnuss und Eisfalle nach Möglichkeit nur angegriffen werden sollen, wenn nix anderes mehr steht, und von da an klappte es super (außer wenn mal wieder der Eisfalle zu oft widerstanden wurde ...)
Wenn man in freundlichem Tonfall den einen oder anderen Hinweis oder Tipp gibt, wirkt das manchmal Wunder - kann ja sein, daß derjenige es einfach noch nicht besser weiß, weil ihm in der Hinsicht die Erfahrung fehlt.


----------



## Kawock (4. April 2008)

Meißt sind mir Spieler, die doch etwas verwirrt erscheinen lieber, als solche Imba-RoxX0r-Hardcore-ich-werd-aus-der-Gilde-gekickt-wenn-ich-keinen-+18Heal-Sockel-habe-Spieler!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab gelernt, keine Instanz mehr Ohne TS, dann klapts besser, dann sind die Gruppen auch besser.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. April 2008)

oh ja da gibt es auch schöne beispiele meinerseits, der stehts nur durch ini gänge lvlt^^ (was langsam mit randoms nicht mehr möglich ist, da sich keine mehr finden Oo)

Ich feuer mage 43 auf der suche nach einer gruppe für ZF. Gefunden! FREU! dann mal los. 50 healpala(oh ja ich liebe heal palas), noch ein mage auf eis, ein dudu (mit erstaunlich viel mana), und ein Jägerlein. So kurz nach invite bekam ich port, denke joa das wird en netter run. Es wird freiwillig durchgebuffed, ich verteile Wasser es werden Zeichen abgesprochen und gesetzt. Ich mit meinem Frostigen Kollegen sheep pull. 
Die Situation: 1 Mob kommt auf mich zu, 2 gesheept. Ich fange fröhlich an meinen pyro zu casten. Der dudu geht in MOONKIN!! das pet des Jäger zieht aggro. Pyro durch, mob auf 30% feuerballl tot. so verfahren wir auch munter weiter. Alles super. Nur kam dann vom pala die berrechtigte Frage: Wersn tank?
Ja das haben wir uns auch gefragt... ich meinte bärchen?? Nach 2 mal auffordern (+5 mal andeuten) kam auch statt moonkin das völlig überforderte Bärchen. Als wir geklärt hatten, dass der dudu tankt kam der auspruch von dem selbigen dudu: Ja aber Katze ist doch viel besser (zum tanken????)
Ok 3 mob gruppe, ich aggro forstmage aggro pet aggro 2 mal sheep, pat add. Bärchen nur wild herumlaufend.  Durch gute heilung alle überlebt.
Nach der Frage: Du weißt schon wie das geht? kam: Ich hab noch nie getankt. Daraufhin wollte der healpala leaven. Nach kleiner discusion hab ich auch erklärt, dass das ganze keinen sinn hat und hab geleavt^^.

Aber es gitb auch beispiele, die nicht so schlimm sind. 
Ich hexer. Es ging Uldaman. Zusammenstellung der Gruppe ist mir nichtmehr bekannt. Aufjedenfall, hatten wir in ner Randomgruppe en TS server für uns. in der ini liefs so gut, dass ich nur Höllenfeuer gecastet hab. Nicht einmal dabei abgekratz^^. Die gespräche im TS waren sehr unterhaltsam btw.
Der Run hat so rictig fun gebracht.

Na ja so far

Crash_Hunter


----------

